# 轻沅氏砬 轻醚箱砩 > 晕枕鞘 醚箱砩 >  融礞 轻泌智 晕枕鞘 醚箱砩

## 香孚 轻壅驿

*杖峭咩 /阌悄咩* 
*阙匮 仍徐 醚媲瓦* 
*....*

*轻沔宙 葸咽 扔碡 淹 涫谘 卺 晕枕鞘 醚箱砩 融礞 轻泌智* 
*烟轻鞘 轻醚箱 蠕巧 轻尕* 
*烟轻 驿忧 洼焰 泌闱徨 沅 溱驺 觅禽彦 卺 滔亚 轻颓盅  轻阌兽柔 嫖嵯 蓓 星哐 轻尕* 
*....

**邃 渔 梦是 蓓 哚 阊 谥  梦是 徨 晕枕* 
*骓谘蒌 卺 迩嵩握砩 轻醚箱砩 融礞溴* 
*....* 
*融礞 轻泌智 晕枕鞘 醚箱砩* *....* 

*檬沅 娩 恃孓 轻葸焉 嵝瞧捱*

----------


## 香孚 轻壅驿

*....

**轻谥 轻面 "Sc甶pt "*
*轻晕枕 轻醚箱砩 轻面犰 " 嬲蓓 轻梳 "*
*....*
*邈渝 : 徇 谥 脱砩 轻阍茄呱 面 谙沐*

----------


## Sc甶pt

媲後 砬 俏薯 香孚 轻壅驿 闱 阡享 阙徭闱 咔蓓 轻 寝涎 峭唔 阡 嬲蓓 轻梳 擎 垌彦
仁沅 兽柔 勤市茄 阡 轻阍茄呱 ....

释砬薯 徇 俏薯 香孚 轻壅驿

----------


## 香孚 轻壅驿

*擎 驼 雾  沁硐 韧恃 扪茄* 
*嫒赃堰 卺 瘦勤徇 轻仨* 
*峭恃倾 媸尴硌*

----------


## 逑媪 谇蛰

*沔宙 亚揄 滔丘 驺蓓  迷哐喏 "香孚 轻壅驿" 卺 艳 嬗沔 幂咔堰 .. 徇 猛热 轻拖硭 媲崾拖 阡 轻晕枕鞘 轻醚箱砩 ..*
*陀淝 .. 菝淝 泌演 轻咚硌 沅迩   媲徇隧 庙智 崆 泌演邈 驷讶闱 邃 溆室硐  哚 轻磐恃倾 "香孚 轻壅驿"*

----------


## 香孚 轻壅驿

> *沔宙 亚揄 滔丘 驺蓓  迷哐喏 "香孚 轻壅驿" 卺 艳 嬗沔 幂咔堰 .. 徇 猛热 轻拖硭 媲崾拖 阡 轻晕枕鞘 轻醚箱砩 ..*
> 
> *陀淝 .. 菝淝 泌演 轻咚硌 沅迩   媲徇隧 庙智 崆 泌演邈 驷讶闱 邃 溆室硐  哚 轻磐恃倾 "香孚 轻壅驿"*


逑媪 谇蛰 
赃亚 徇 韧蹄 焰瓦 孚厍七 赃亚 徇 扔沔 梦崆捱 嫜葳 哚闱蔬
惹彷卺 茹 娩淝 沅抒礓 徨星 轻柔 轻郧阄 仍沔 烟轻鞘 轻醚箱 嫘哐 泌崆沐 轻吻嵯礓 蓓 轻星哐 葶 轻认礤 娩 溽 阡 哚 晕枕 徭 谌茄鞘 扔碡 恃蓉淝 扰涮且鞘邈 葶 嬲徜 裴礤 轻礞 容轴 轻徨 面崆 嫒葜 轻揄窍 轻迩糟砩 轻瓦磴 饲漤丘 嫒葜 迥崆 轻泌崆 媲嵩握砬 
轻闾轻 爿舒 後蹄碲 徙 猛 娩 碓茄咪 儒绣 轻阌峭 葆 嗜吾 轻脱孑 卺礓 孺蛰 蠕巧 逍 轻尕 
娩寿 阍茄呤 萸徙嬷孚 谜韧 犴 驷沅 醚窍   泌市 徇 蒉 巅硎 滟倾 轻馅媲 沅谇 後磐亚
哚 枣 崾谘 卺 晕枕鞘 醚箱砩 蓓 陧驿 逑媪 谇蛰

----------


## 香孚 轻壅驿

晕枕鞘 醚箱砩 蓓 陧驿 轻泌智 
*湘嵘 轻哑碛* 
*][ 嬲蓓 轻梳 ][* 



嬲蓓 轻梳 
 
 
嬲蓓 轻梳 
嬲蓓 阏剌 驽软 涨嵬 轻阏剌 轻梳 哑碛 嬉亚 醚箱 忧绒 礓抒 裴 谠硌 轻梳 轻薯 视咪 糟轻 轻醚箱 嫖真涨 阆礓 醚认,芹薯 谇 1971 蓓 轻耷逖 .彐 侨 郧谘 轻醚箱 阏剌 驽软 轻梳 轻汜奕 融亚 
剌驷叔:  
驷 蓓 1919  蓓 哐嫌是 轻谘寝  萌驽 郧谘 轻醚箱 阏剌 驽软 轻梳 轻戕 融亚 婷沐 沅磔 侨亚屙 惹惹. 娩屐 萌驽 涎怯叔 蓓 阆延 阡妊 蓓 香赞 媲崾娃 绒厍 轻授犴 蓓 轻谘寝 驽淝 授演 让沐 融 驷窍 嬲蓓 轻梳 谇 萌驽 裴 轻醚箱 犴涎 蓓 阆茄渝 拗 嬲蓓 融 剌驷叔 蓓 糟轻 轻谘寝 犴阪 裴 阆礓 媲嵯 叛认 融 柔孥 轻忧嫌 沅 轻阢选 骓绒 闶滢崆 阙 媲嵯 蓓 恃颓徨 媸涎碛 媸掎襄 沅钦 娃孓砩 蓓 叛认 媲嵩嫒 柔媲 阙卿 

湓檬: 
娩屐 嬲蓓 涎怯叔 轻饲滏砩 沅 阆延 轻俞 轻饲滏漤 蓓 轻谇 1937  犴崾娃 冗犴 轻卺驺 轻厝碲砩 蓓 糖阙 软焰 轻谘软 阙 演磙礤 吾磲 轻忧徙 嫱阆 轻菅颓洹 媸盟 蓓 幂咔彦 轻禹怯砩 韧堰 轻捩沩 轻谘 轻薯 咔涫 卺 吾禽 阙 脱呱 轻捩沩礓 轻渔秧礓. 

认琼鞘  阍茄呤 蓓 脱 48 

融 阪鲜 裴 轻醚箱 
轻释 嬲蓓 惹嶷汜 轻瓦驺 嫦延 蓓 谙 沅 阆茄 轻哐 孥硌迩 
卿帚 裴 轻添 轻妊碡卿 算 友 沅 轻蜗闵 
轻释 忍碓 轻体窍 轻戕嫌 绒砬仙 萱翼 轻耷孓添 嫱茄 蓓 脱 葆迂礓 蓓 1948 . 
怯兽 融襄 蓓 轻尴 犴阢 蓓 轻阊咭 轻谘软 轻许 咔 硐硌 沔屿 轻卺沩. 
轻释 孺夙萆 忝沔 盅瞧 蓓 忝沔秧 盅砣 轻衔 驺尜萸 蓓 阆硌砩 轻舒添 轻尕漤 轻薯 咔涫 阌逆嵘 阡 轻炮崆 落星 阖嶷 轻毋禹淝. 
室嫣 于享 轻糖妊 星 轻谜驷 轻歪软 媸孑硎 轻禹仙 于享 谇 1995 孢卿 尴 擎帐 仁玩磲 软叔 裴 闶洼 驽星 闱 拖 惹彷卺  硇哐 卿 轻梳 徙 礓倘 秦萸崆 萸匝菔 嬉茄 轻宿禽 卺 轻软 轻许 涨亚 闶洼 

沅钦儒 轻揄窍砩 
蓓 谇 1955  谜韧 阆硌 後舒添 轻尕漤 
阢 虞硌 後醚箱 蓓 孺洹 褪 轻谇 1961  
赃 瓦驺叔 轻面犰 蓓 28 咔滏 轻饲漤 1962 尴闶 轻嬉茄 怯兽轻叔 仁茄砦 2 咔滏 轻面 1962 
赃 瓦驺叔 轻饲漤 1965 
赃 瓦驺叔 轻饲崴 1970 
兽嵯 沅钦 梦鸯 褪 芹薯轻 蓓 轻谇 1971  卺 庙享 沅 孟阪 娩邈 泌智 蓓 沅巽 庙徭 轻糜嫦 

阡 嬲蓓 
窃叔 嬲蓓 轻梳 蠕偾萆 轻硐 媲嶂讶 软 沅 拖硐 卺 轻萦窍 媲徙陀嫒砩 驷闱 闱 咔 卺礤 享淝 揄闶 92 冕 享淝 阙巽迩 徙挠由 轻帚卿 轻翘抒勤 扪智 崤湓橇 阋掩 徨 蓓 轻豌 垩 阢卿. 咔 嬲蓓 轻梳 面 沅 秘徂 在茄 "阢卿 迩滏 轻谘" 庙 腾 阢卿 谇浙 轻渲轻 轻葆迂礓怼 驷咪 氏吾鞘 庞亚祈 媲崦滟闵 轻谘软 嬖墟 融 轻沅巽鞘 轻菹瞧砩 枣 轻阢 轻菹瞧 闱 涮 阡 阏窍闱 阡磔 适嫣 茹 碲演 让磲驷 轻糜嫦 蓓 轻谇 1971  
隳彷鞘 
湓 嬲蓓 轻梳 呤侨 媲拖 释 怯 阌授茄 阡 屋琼 轻逡磴 轻谘软 驺那阊鞘 闱 奕 轻脱 轻谘软 轻怯亚漆砩 驿匝 轻徭橇 呤侨 呤侨鞘 蓓 轻拗琼 轻谘软 帚 阙巽 卿是 嬲蓓 轻梳. 

 
芹薯轻
芹薯 嬲蓓 轻梳 蓓 轻耷逖 谇 1971 阡香 咔 硗盅 翘抒勤 後湘 轻谘软,勤徜 沅巽 葆迂礓砩 守徂 卺 漭渝 沅巽 庙徭 轻糜嫦 阌尼硎迩 阡 戕梳 (嵯嫜 蓓 峭锨 庙徭 轻糜嫦 谇 1970) 勤兽 轻沅菪驿 後阢犴 徇 友谇 闱 妊逆 婷蒯 友峭邈 沣 盟茄 赃孢 醚箱砩 玩 舒秦 轻瓦驺 轻阏秧 蓓 轻阢犴.

----------


## 香孚 轻壅驿

闾沔谏 真 淝涎 後藻硐 嬲蓓 轻梳

----------


## 陀卿 轻拗巧

哚 轻赃 香孚 轻壅驿 ..犴 阪仙 阙 晕枕 醚箱砩
迦 侵禽 扔碡 阡 嬲蓓 轻梳..*砬 沐先鞘 轻逑 垆 卺 嬲蓓*






*嵬偾 嫦勤 轻藻硐 嬲蓓 轻梳*








*嬲蓓 轻梳 硎拖 阡 猛锨 庙徭 轻萌碇*






*嬲蓓 轻梳*





*轻徨 硌豌 砬 嬲蓓 骓舆溥 轻啼 阙 轻藻锨 媲崆淙砬
*

----------


## 陀卿 轻拗巧

叛腾  驷 枣呱  蓓 轻握  舒腾荃茕 ! 尴 谇象 沅 沔述弼 " 嬲蓓 " 犴用彳筌漤 : 
遽 闱 硪轻 卺 谲箦享 儒 .. 骟剀荏漤 !  徙 眢掎 - 判 衙 香陧 眭矍崛蹁 - :
 冕 " 咻 ! "  泌硐驿 轻 " 咻漤 " !  萑秦漉 轻醚  後猛亚  眠雁 沅
哚  轻许 萱摅 馘  轻醚  沅 隗蒈箐  ! 闱星 棉驷 彳 "嬲蓓 " 媲嵯闱刘 卺
哚是 硐眸   受踮养礓  媸葜笸蹁 ! 娩 奘崾 "萌 "! 媲嵬鲛硝 眢谲睁蒗 软
 咔 沅 氵卿 轻焰  蓓 轻溶笙箐  驽 轻许 沅 籴倾 轻捂蓥 梦洋腆漤 
 沅 捃蹴嫦  轻糜  媲嵋箜苘茌  脱唁 闱星 棉驷 徨  : 配 恃呤荃 後
受跆茄   蓓 轻潴茄 觥 " 唔 磴氏  软 殷丬箐 " ! 闱 哕蹁术 悯嫠氧 娩 磴氏 软 崦洋
溶笸秧 .. 眭亚嫦蹁 ..阡  孚 " 吁茌荃茕 "  徂 衙硎 轻许 托 咽 沅 : 眯祓
卺 眯   婷屿 咔豳茚  碥笫茭苋邗漤 阡 哕踽  弩泺  娩 轻阌逆狨  孟葳 闱
崆 碛释搋 卺眸  轻陷邗 沅 算  ! 陷谑 褪茗 萱鞘硌 轻彳真   驺
靡轻 孟葳蹂 蓓 轻峪苎   媲嶷荏彳箐  逍 毅卿 " 滠筅筱 " .. 蓓 萌滔眢  泱潸 
徙 眢溶苻 丬鲣  雾茚荟遘鲢  蓓遘鲢  渔 "轻养芋 ! "  "嬲蓓 " ! 婷谘蒗 娩  轻氧嫱 受笥阙蹁
叛誊鲒 ..驷 枣呱  蓓 轻握  舒腾蹁 面 义焉  疸 阴彐  轻捃荏蒈 砬扔  
释沩 绒琼琼 : 沅 煮谳 颉 驺  骟弩  叛腾 呲跽萱  " 硝嫜眸  " №跣唧苘氧淝
让潴 算笊  圮跽茭茕   融硝  徙 碥箦蹁  婷潴 算笊  嵬茕  犴芋 眢鱼邗艴
轻求 轻许  徨蹉 掎惹  蓓 轻 跣  逍 亡闱淝   渫漉 轻谇赞驿 徨
婷涫 蓓 哕踽 掎闰 垌  沲咽弩  "隗亚氧淝 " 媲拖 .. 媲嵩谘 沔谙蹁
 徜 释硐 捩禽礓 阡 轻榆踯滠箐  孟阪 "隗亚亚 " 轻 轻羞鸯  犴蹁韵箐
"谳 轻阵萸 媲涫蒽 ".. 萸徜怯 蓓 攒筇荏   尴 矍 阡 轻孑.. 媲嵬跞 迩萄 泠苘潸 
搋徭溶鲣..葸娩  轻王  徙 磉荃  ! 砬 吻狍 " 隗丬茄 "  涨洋 轻潴怯 阋掩 
後闱艳礓 !  惹舒 艴  柔 榆荏哕箐  !  褪苘 "轻窝侨碓 " 彷茗驽..嫜跬茗鲕茚 泱潸
蓓迩.. 徇 碛受跹媲 轻阪亚  蓓 轻丬荃硝 ! 嬗苘鲒 徜 砬 " 萌芮 嬲蓓 "  菖潴 蠕
枣耷 後蹀砬唧 ! 媲蒈苎鱿 " 氧挹  轻哕筌蒈箐  " ! 孓荃茚 彳 "嬲蓓 " 让淝 耷香驿  阙 
唔 崆 漉阵茚眢 润邡象 轻徨   彳徭笏苘筌  !.  *晚涎 阃沔* 
 

           
*


颜钦鞘 轻巯 轻薯 奘崾嬲蓓 轻梳** 怯叔陷* *阍焰阱 轻戕擎 奕 怯叔锨 逃襄* *
* *碛叔狲 轻哑碛 轻藻硐 扰袖 轻徨 嬲蓓 轻梳  呤侨 葆迂礓 .. 湘 轻吾 媲嶷掎 蓓 阙堰 轻释秧 儒绣 轻谌茄: (沅  迷哮 轻替卿 萏碲 蓓 轻忝忧 轻葆迂礓砩 刿砬 轻阚轻厍 婷徭卿  轻泡恃橇 媲崾啼茗鲕 卺 轻是秧)℃砬 嵩哮 闱 输厝 逍 轻谌茄 卺  颓纤 袍薯轻 蓓 掎 轻耷逖 蓓 闼 逍 轻礞 奕 尤谏 嫠崆隧 谇闱 蓓  28 /11/1971恪葶 仪崾 阙巽 轻棉崆恪嫖钦 轻沔舒焉 媲徙锰嫜伞 轻薯 适淝驷  轻萄磴 适糖遽 轻锨葳 轻娃磙 崾徇 轻萄磴 崾真鲅迩 孢娩迩 阢 尕漤  庞叔陷 谙媲 彷嵊仨 驷拗砩 葆迂礓∪礓闱 屙 蓓 娃磙叔 隳倾焉 阍孺迳 徙  视叔陷 逃 嬲蓓 轻梳  绒涎 闱 怯叔陷 轻阍焰 轻许 豌徨 裴 盘抒勤 嬉亚 轻陷勤 轻谘 蓓  轻耷逖 崤谇仙 孺蔗 轻戕擎闵 轻葆迂礓砩 崾舒跳筌 裴 嫣迨迩 轻胀硗 蓓  沔翘迳 轻磐梳轻 轻斟礞漤 蓓 砬萸 嫱磔 媲徂嫌 媲嵛犴 嫣漤 孑 哚  娩颓 葆迂礓 .
配 阃擎嵘 收骓 萄磴 袍薯轻 嬲蓓 轻梳  孢娩迩 阢 尕漤 窒 谙 彷嵊仨 屙 阚轻厣 媲菔亚 媸翼磔 叔陷 裴  轻售仨 阡 轻锨葳 轻娃磙 轻阍孺 嫜橇 逍 轻萄磴 驽 盘迩 阍焰 嬲蓓  轻许 咔 禹匮湾 卺 嬉亚 轻陷勤 轻谘 崤谇仙 输夙 轻阢 轻菹瞧  轻葆迂礓 惹侍清 沔翘迳 轻谙 轻斟礞漤 轻阃梳 彷嵊仨 融硐 阡 泡授轻  阙茄 惹鱼 葆迂礓 阙 轻阢 轻是秧雾 媲崽垩禽 彷嵊仨 驷彷嵊仨漤礓℃配  逍 轻释秧 媲崾翼磔 媲崤菔亚 媲徙矍嶝 抒酸 猛 萌岩 轻勉酸 轻溷嫘添  崦仍 阢犴 泡恃橇 媸啼 卺 是秧 嬲蓓 轻梳 轻许 碛誊鲕 徨 娩 湫 漭渝 沅 愉媲 孚礤 轻面犰 啼享 沅 锰 葆迂礓 舒勉 醚硝滠鲕 轻许 猛取萸徙适融 徙禹焉 嬲蓓 轻梳 咩 术犹茗鲕徨 娃瞧 轻是秧 融硐 阡 轻室眄 媲崤菔亚 蔬暂 娩 嬲蓓 轻梳 阎 腿 葆迂礓 蓓 阃咒 郧谘 轻醚箱 轻吻嵯 谘茄 阏剌 驽软 轻梳  轻许 瘦誊筌 腿茗踯 彷嵊仨 在亚 驷丬筌 砣巅 轻谠秧 沅 阢彦 驽  硗醒 沅 呜 孚 嬉硌 吻烟砩 妊碡卿砬 轻闶斟礓 轻徭严 柔萱 後礤嫦 仁阱  妊碡卿砬 茹忧谙叔 卺 呸倾 尕 捩沩 徨 蓓 葆迂礓 菝湓 :*  *
砬 讶 配 柔蒈嫜 娩蒈畜 孚苘象艴           哕泮 阌徙 砣揿 孢茔 湔亚漤 ..* *
孢砬漉 阌滔 扪碥薯 沅 星 轻苄           眭苋揄 卺碥 判 靡碥 唔芮漤 ..* *
孢漤由 轻谲醒橇 庙茕 氵卿遘芮           禹哝漉 配 弱谒 轻礤苕硝 氵芮漤 ..* *
咔 嬲蓓 轻梳  媲拖 沅 轻添 轻许 渲 蓓 娃壬 咔涫 呤 轻是秧 媲崽垩禽砬 轻薯 涎渝  添徨 兽驷 配 轻醚箱 孑嵊仨 嬗嫜砬 驷蠕卿 试啉鲠 嫱仙 疼亚蓓 媸茄砦砩  孓驺砩 媲拖 视沆 渔秧 轻厝碲砩℃配 轻醚箱 孑嵊仨 咔淝 嫱仙 疼亚蓓  媸茄砦砩 孓驺砩 媲拖 视沆 渔秧 轻啼嫒砩℃配 渔秧 驷蠕卿 咔淝 嫱仙  疼亚蓓 媸茄砦砩 孓驺砩 媲拖 视沆 渔秧 轻糟轻砩℃配 轻呜 轻斟礞漤  轻许 硎逑笙 葆迂礓 硎逑笙 轻醚箱 嬗嫜砬 驷蠕卿 蠕萦 轻尴.* *轻梳 试萨筅 融揄仙 轻谙橇 後斟礞漤* *闶盟亚 容哐 娩劓 于窍* *孚湎闱 卿兽 嬲蓓 裴 软焰 後裴释寝 惹崽倾谏 轻勉秧唔 嫣鲜 幂咔 尕焰颓 轻鸵 轻渔秧 轻捩沩 醚猪 涨嵬 嵯 嬲蓓  菔盟 任厍惹 隳峪鲇 轻鸵 轻亿磴 娩劓 于窍 轻许 咔 沅 糜绒  轻爿哕鲕苎礓 媲嵊砬禹礓 轻谘 蓓 庞蔬郧 轻呜 轻斟礞漤 卺 柔锨 渔秧  轻厝碲砩 轻薯 咔 轻鸵 硌葳 在茄 舒晚襄 蓓 湘嵘 渔秧 沔拖 授硐  勉糖 锰锨襄 轻蓓漤揄礓℃徙 磲人 嬲蓓 娩 试萨筌 融揄仙 轻谙橇 後斟礞漤 轻薯 咔涫 堰淝 哑碛 蓓 葸 轻鸵 轻渔秧 轻捩沩.
* *让阊 沅 脱呱 轻捩沩礓 轻谘 守骧筅 轻梳* *蓓 轻添 轻妊碡卿 崤呤忧 轻稳焉 轻谟哐砩* *释猪亚 徂是 轻斟琼渖* *算  徙 磲人 娩 蹄 裴 糖淙 谵硐 轻谙橇 後斟礞漤 轻薯 试萨筌 儒 闶盟亚  容哐 娩劓 于窍 掬勤 滔硐 闶盟亚 容哐 脱呱 轻捩沩礓 轻谘 轻薯 轻释  儒 盟淝 涎怯叔 蓓 轻糖阙 轻勉秧唔 热硌媸℃屙 掬勤 誓呦 娩 轻沔翘迳  阙 轻斟礞漤 耷香 崆 阃轻伞婷 轻许 禹陀 轻昭勤 轻谘软 轻斟礞漤 犴  轻阗清亚 媲嵛厝℃崆 轻昭俏 惹嵩谇亚省柔 轻奘轻℃轻奘轻 嫱襄°闱 陷阱  融 饰烟 沅 轻糖阙 轻勉硌唔 裴 轻谝孑 阡 奕驷 谘嬷 咚硌 後阢  孺偾戚 轻瓦驺 轻薯 咔涫 闶峭 徨 韧咩 沔挹 媲嵯 谘茄 轻禹怯  媲崤淌闱陧℃谜养 卺 轻守孚 阙 融 轻匀卿 轻谘 蓓 轻添 轻妊碡卿  崤呤忧 轻稳焉 轻谟哐砩 驺迩亚 轻奘轻 阢犴 抒屙锨 後庞瘦窍 沅迩 阡香  砣厦 轻昭勤 轻葳犴 阙 轻斟礞漤 卺 醚 葆迂礓°谘智 漭渝 後棉擎磲  媲崤叔倾鞘 惹嶷闱嵘 後配提硪℃蓓 逍 轻障 礓掎 轻线舒 于硐 轻梳 赞磙 嬲蓓  蓓 涎怯 徨 蓓 轻衙 茹淝尤 轻羞鸯 轻邮礓 後溥壬 阡 轻沅侵 轻葆迂礓  硗 豌嫦 轻哑碛 轻糜绒 徙滟闵 轻释秧 轻葆迂礓砩 捩徨 配 用 嬲蓓  星 徂橇 蹄阱 儒 蓓 枕 谇 1968:配 握驺 轻禹怯眄 崆 硖湘 徙迩蹄蔬  沅菪 裴 娩 咪 智蓉 蓓 轻添 轻妊碡卿怼葶 轻许 嫜筘 惹崤崾颓  惹崽碓 轻妊碡卿 崾菔 僳焉 礓菹 沅迩 握驺 徙迩蹄蔬 媸枣礤 鱼谑 ..俊  骓焰 豌嫦 娩 嬲蓓  耷 徨:配漤 徙 檬嫜筘 认捂犴 轻添 轻妊碡卿 咩 兽驷∪ 衔崾 阡 仨  吻匮℃蠕橇 卺 熙茇伞孚 忧绒 收骧跹 媸浙磴≥尴 咪 吾轻 涎怯薯 蓓  轻糖阙 轻勉硌唔伞嫒谙 饰烟 沅迩°涫巽 蓓 脱呱 捩沩 谘软 咔涫 手泺  轻咚硌 沅 轻匀侨 轻谘软℃咪 蓓 逍 轻输夙 卺 掬勤 让 轻奘轻 彐 嫱襄  轻许 禹陀 昭勤淝 阙 轻礤嫦℃娩 轻许 磴梳 戕驺鞘 轻奘轻 日嫜  幂轴 彐 轻许 禹涫昭 骓萱 让阎 葆迂礓℃尴 谝笠 掬勤输 逍 闱 崆唾淝  沅 视侨 轻匀筌卿 轻礤嫦 让谙窍 呷硌 裴 轻守孚 蓓 轻添  轻妊碡卿怼驷闱 徙 磉 勉倾淝 嬗磲 後氏秧 卺 轻奘轻 裴 轻守骧踮 蓓  轻添 轻妊碡卿怼蒉 面谝 轻脱呱 崛谥 匀侨迩 犴哝滏 轻尴嫔 巅硌邈 沅  轻匀侨 轻谘取菔劓筅 轻融 孢涫 媲拖 沅邈℃兽勤 咚硌驿℃磙驷 豌嫦 娩  用 嬲蓓 : 徙切 崆 授徜 逍 轻娃磙 褪 崆 碛抒 握驺 仁枣礤 鱼谑 .. 菝糖儒 嬲蓓:配  闱 捭 儒 咔 蓓 翘叔窍 媲淌迩 输夙沩 媲倘 渫 尕漤 婷闶怼驷碛 沅  轻梦崆 轻尕漤 娩 硎萸窝 轻配忧 茹 磙驺 儒 沅 媲倘 侍清 勉叔  骀劁濉驷咪 禹檬 礞恪阡香 输叔 阊歪 轻叔秧 媲徇腥№谘 蓓 捩沅 娩  守骧踮 阙 融 演寝 蓓 轻添 轻硌碡卿 咔 释猪亚 沅 锰 轻奘轻 蓓  葆迂礓.
* *轻梳 耷葡 彷嫣 轻硌沔*  *轻亚融 蓓 添 轻配耷* *阡香 认檬 汜倾 轻阙堰 梳嫱 蓓 轻幂 恃 嬲蓓 轻梳  轻添 轻妊碡卿 媲崾娃 忍碓 轻配耷 耷葡 彷嫣 轻硌沔 轻亚融 轻许 咔涫  忧蜕 阢犴鞘 蓓 糟轻 葆迂礓℃咔 耷葡 添 轻配耷 萱翼 轻耷孓添℃咔 沅  秩秦 萱 轻硌沔 轻亚融 轻许 耷襄 嬲蓓  谌 轻岩寝 轻硗 轻耷葡 轻忧绒 崽碓 轻释秧 轻葆迂礓 骀翼 轻锨吾砩 蓓  瓦驺 俞厣 面俞 轻许 礓蒈鲕 面倾 轻啼亚 轻勉秧唔 唔 锨硎驿  崤邮普轻 菡瞧 轻戕擎闵 蓓 轻州 轻垩软 孑 戕香叔 豌怯 媲崽迩  轻庞崆沩 陀 轻熙茇 轻勉秧唔 轻斟礞漤 轻眼轻砩℃阡香 菅质 轻逑渖  孟堰 嬲蓓  娩迩 菅质 嵴轻 轻礤嫦 崾氵礓邈 沅 授翼 沔寝阱 嫣崛 糜嵬 滔硐  菅葜迩 孓蜒 轻庞抒亚 蓓 轻奘轻  菝障 耷葡 轻闳窃 陀漤 轻亿磴  扪茄  蠕掎 崤融窍 阡 忧蜕 轻奘轻∷ 犹溴 孢窍 碲香 仁邈 轻授擎 阙 娩劓  于窍 後揄倾 扰滢崆 蓓 渔秧 硎仪沅 阙 轻配掎侨 轻许 揄 配 轻鸵  轻渔秧 轻捩沩 颓驷 轻揄倾 儒 蓓 崛淝 驷闱 菰 轻侍 于窍 裴 渔秧  蒉戎 卺礤 陀漤 轻亿磴 嬗徙 裴 轻瓦驺 轻崛淝漤 轻薯 咔 哑碛迩 秧侵  轻蔗 蒉倾 扰谙倾 雁砬 惹嵫涨铡勉 嬲蓓 蒉 涮 沅 轻炮锨 融 氏吾 晕枕鞘 渔秧 婷严漤.
融 逍 轻尤谏 媲崴崆隧 谇闱 轻薯 阊笫 卺 萄磴 袍薯轻 轻藻硐 扰袖 轻徨 嬲蓓 轻梳 徙 碲 戕孺崆 驷 阙捩崆 娩 碛抒 轻融 蓓 收骓 萄磴 袍薯轻 嬲蓓  呲汜 尕漤 窒 谙 彷嵊仨 驷彷嵊仨漤礓℃徙 碲 戕孺崆 驷 阙捩崆  轻庞抒亚 蓓 侍清 轻锨葳 轻娃磙 嫜橇 袍薯轻濉驷 认 娩 舒众 轻萄磴 蓓  咆茄迩 轻娃磙怼萄磴 庞叔陷 阍焰 嬲蓓 轻梳 崤邮滢切 轻戕擎闵 沅 阚倾亚 轻闶翘秧 容嵊仨 奕 娩 视叔陷 逃襄.* *
驷唔 适滞 轻真焉 卺 娃磙叔恰嫱熟 崆 砣揿 阡 庙 葆迂礓 孚讶 庙 赃 蓓 娩 轻颜钦鞘 轻薯 奘崾 嬲蓓 轻梳 奘崾 阙 阍焰谇 捩沩 阄嵴 崤锨闵 轻戕擎闵♂滢衙 茹嬷孚砩 蠕嫦 轻阍焰 轻许 豌徨 嬲蓓 轻梳  哝翼 後陷勤 蓓 瓦驺 轻沣徇 轻醚箱砩 轻迩糟砩 裴 隳抒 嬉亚 轻陷勤  轻谘 蓓 湘咽 轻薯 谵鲜 惹徂清焉 蓓 面俏 试秧 饲漤 1971恪媲嵝 锰逯叔  颜钦鞘 轻巯 轻薯 面鲜 韧砬 嬲蓓:*  *
1- 炮窍 输夙 轻倘迩 轻谘软 轻沔翘迳 崤友瞧磲 让讶 体鞘 哑碛砩 酸撬 倘迩 陷勤砩 日嫜 哑碛砩 嫣儒 亚融 後逄驺 媲崾障鲰.* *
2- 轻倘迩  轻酸撬 屙 轻倘迳 轻啼嫒砩 媸试哚 沅 轻捩鞘 轻阏秧伞 媲崽儒 轻匝揄  媸试哚 沅 轻捩鞘 轻醚箱砩 媲徂媲 轻谘寝砩 媲崽儒 轻糟轻砩 媸试哚 沅  轻捩鞘 轻渔秧 媲徂媲 轻崛淝漤伞 媲徭夙萆 轻哑碛砩 徨绣 轻倘迩 屙 障  轻谙媲 嫜馅 哚闱 颓驷 轻勤氏橇 面 轻舒于 面 轻配兽倾.* *
3- 轻体  轻亚融 驽 轻倘迳 轻嬗仂 媸试哚 日嫜 哑碛砩 沅 轻戕擎闵 轻葆迂礓砩  崆邮湟禽 轻谙妗 咩 适脱 逍 轻倘迳 媸迩蹄 沅 蹄碲 轻倘迩 驺 轻锨吾  孑 咆茄 怯恃鞘硖砩 谘软 阃舷 後沔翘迳.* *
4- 兽驺 轻倘迩 轻酸撬 认阢 轻倘迳 轻亚融 驺媲体 蹄碲 严嫦 葳 轻谙 卺 释堰鞘迩.

----------------


**嬲蓓 轻梳: 庙捩渖 轻尕 轻吻嵯* 绒徙 逡勤 轻妊茄                          
**  
驺 捭 轻在 媲崆渫砬  後晚巧 秘徂 嬲蓓 徂窍 庙倾 轻阡卿  驽 轻沔徭 融硐丘 阡 轻尕 婷阎  轻锰锨 嫱沆 轻泌闱  孢娩 梦 沅 恃颓 媲嵯 轻掎 轻皂 轻咚硌   萱轻襄 轻郧谘 阏剌 驽软 轻梳 )谘茄) 卺 虞 媲重亚 锨沏礓 葆尴 盅 蓓  尤磲 轻卺 蓓 轻醚帧 褪 猛 轻淹轻 糟轻 轻谘寝 蓓 (怯唔 藻) 轻哐享  轻舆卿  汜释耷 融沐 卺 漤且  菹擎 嫣 垩仁 惹嵊咪 裴 轻菔巧  轻哐享 (沅磔) 闶涡迩 益躺 手砹 阌轻咤 轻孚焉 媲崾 崆 硎磙 庙 抒猪 .
孑 轻谇 1919   ℃嵯 嬲蓓 轻梳 软 梦媲徨 融硐丘 阡 陧 媲嵯 轻许 谇 奕 嗅 裴  茄认 ≥湓 蓓 剌驷叔 轻面犰 蓓 (怯唔 藻) 褪 豌徨 滔 崦沐 婷椭彦 阙  勉 裴 媲嵯 蓓 茄认 愉 1924   犴认 嬲蓓 阄侵 沔嵯 轻滔硐  蓓  轻醚 轻薯 邮豌徨 骓豌徨 闱 锨 蓓 轻尕 星哐 嫜糖 面蓓橇  孢卿  崾掎惹 晚巧 ( 谘茄) 娩 脱闶 侨溴 嬲蓓  轻抒授 韧淝 嫜谇砩 轻萌  轻锨沏  菔驷清 滔 涨嵬 轻阏剌 惹嵫谇砩 媲崾讶砩 驽 烟 卺 驺谘萆   萸崾娃 嬲蓓 惹徙涎由 阙 娩 崆 硎掬 沅 轻巅 轻谘软 闱 硎掬 棉亚溴   柔 配 侨氏 授徙 轻巅 蓓 愉 轻忧嫌  嫒友谏 迷茄 卺 闱 硎闶 儒 沅  羞橇 闳哐 咔 轻蛰 轻萌岩 蓓 晚鞘 哚迩.
咔 嬲蓓 爿劓亚 卺 腿 轻尕  轻沣氏 热谙 轻捩沩 轻呷硌  孓 拭搜 孚舷 沅 萌淝 添徨 茹 硖秧 蓓  葆迂礓 盟淝 轻随焉 轻葆迂礓砩 愉 1936  菝佑媲 蹄陧 友砩 渲轻砩 惹鱼(  轻咻 轻糜嫦 ) ℃尴 耷沔 融舷 沅 轻阃擎崆 轻薯 勤兽湘 晚溴 娩迩 授妊  阡 沔掭邈  嬗啼媲 星 阊 彷恃 沅 轻毅  融 轻阊歪 轻炮锨享 卿兽  嬲蓓 轻梳 裴 阆延 轻俞 惹谑惹彦 轻饲滏砩 轻嫱硐 蓓 梳 轻菔焉   晚 谘 蠕孺坼 蓓 
轻涎怯 嫱儒 後扪橇  萃蔗 卺 融松 瓦驺砩 裴  轻糖阙 轻勉秧唔 蓓 软焰 轻薯 帚 轻酸撬 轻面瞧 蓓 轻饲滏砩 轻谇闵  葸卿 软焰 媲崽倾谏 碓哚卿 阙丘 闾轻丘 淹惹稹 孥漤丘 惹徙谇演 媲崧亚痢  陷谑 孺蛰 裴 螺寝 滔硐 糜邈 蓓 蠕橇 晕枕叔 卺 糜 闶礓  晚 咔涫 轻糖阙 阌淹丘 崤彦钦鞘 轻脱咔 轻捩沩 惹侍清鞘迩 轻阄梳萆 .
萑谙 菔焉 怯兽涨 驿耷 轻释  嬲蓓 韧堰 轻捩沩礓 轻谘  媸涎 卺 怯授闱 轻俞峭 崤磴卿 彐 嫜萸掊  韧抒砩 轻沔翘迳 阙 轻怯授闱 媲嵴迩礓  蓓 轻谇 1941 娩屐 嬲蓓 涎怯  轻糖阙 蓓 轻厝碲砬 媲彷嵊萆 糖阙丘 软 轻沔窍 轻卺沩 媲崦先砩. 阢  轻梳 阆延丘 蓓 轻哐 萸嵊嶝 犴阪 阙徙丘 蓓 轻阆延 轻薯 饰烟 蓓迩   徇溴 谝 嬗啼 阡香 厍崛 惹崤菅翘 阡 媲嵯 (谘茄) 轻阙焰 茹媲掭 轻薯  饰烟 阡 拖嫦 轻轻室倾 茹拖锨 轻尜磔 轻延沩 .
融 嗅 眼 嬲蓓 惹崆崾颓  惹崽碓 轻谘软 轻醚箱 徇 蒯儒 演 哝溴 硗汜 藻窍 糖阙砩  驷眼仁 蓓  授徙 谜驷 轻奘轻  轻晚巧 轻谟哐砩 释尤丘 後阊歪 轻戕柔伞 衔 轻添  轻妊碡卿 融 轻试擎 婷涡 沔禽奚 脱呱 轻捩沩礓 轻谘  轻薯 孟堰 阊倾  嬲蓓 蓓 盅嫜 轻氏讶 轻娃磙 卺 豌 轻俞峭 媲徂是  孑 轻谇 1945  谇 嬲蓓 後晚巧 轻阆漤  菪迦 裴 轻尴 媲崾娃 惹徙呤 轻谘软 轻许 帚  湮壬 沅 萌淝 葆迂礓 媲嶷讶  徇溴 友谇 闱 滢 裴 菅 轻氵嗜 蓓 徜箱  徙谘菔 轻添仙 惹後凵 轻卿提硪砩 驷羞瞧 嫣享叔 惹嶷汜  葆菔 娩偾 沔屿  轻卺沩 蒉讶 轻礤 婷杖 勉礓丘 嵊彦  媸 俏薯茄 蓓 轻崽渖 轻氵彷  日砬凵 轻兽秧 阡 拗砩 葆迂礓 崾尴磴 後啼 轻释揄 轻是融 後勉  轻闶拖  孢卿 轻兽秧 星 萸葡 呷硌  孓 鞘融 嬲蓓 嗅 茹羞焉 尴沐  後卺沩 适帚 幂咔亚 玩 沔翘迳 轻垡 轻斟礞漤 沅 吾轻 试唔 捩鞘 戕鞘嵘  葆迂礓砩 
 融 扪茄 轻兽禹 崛 轻梳 湎橇 轻崽渖 轻谟哐砩 蓓 香赞  媲崾娃 忍碓 轻配耷 轻谘软  葸卿 尴 卿寿 逍 轻嵬偕 婷谙 漭渝 徨 沅  毅 劓磲  葳汜 堰淝 後阢犴鞘 媲众丘 呜 谟哐砩 阃咩 徙 砟涡 儒   融 
嗅 谜韧 耷葡丘 彷嫣 轻硌沔 轻亚融 蓓 轻提磲  嫖侵 阙堰  轻蕴焉 晚 谜砣 仍夙  融 轻溥壬 卿兽 嬲蓓 沅 啼嫒 崛淝 裴 轻替崆洹  算 犹 蓓 渔秧 徙谇阎叔 孓 轻奘轻 窒 轻斟琼渖  晚 萌谙 融 嗅 裴  轻醚箱  葳窍 後阢 轻瓦驺 咩尜 忝沔 兽享 蓓 轻磐涨燎  孑 轻谇  1951  谵 扪卿 卺 于享 哐磴 轻亿磴 轻渔秧 磐忧 轻糖妊  嫒揄  闶蔗丘 惹嵊砬由 孢卿 障磙丘 後捩沩礓 轻谘 蓓 阢卿  孚湎闱 糜渔 萄硐  谇 1953  彐 沅 秘徂 卺礤 怯 (轻衙) .
孑 阱 嬉茄 于硐 轻爿薯  谜韧 嬲蓓 阆硌丘 後阖孺谇  孑 谇 1956  卿兽 裴 嬉茄 轻吻烟砩  婷延 阌试茄丘 蓓 轻虞茄 轻醚箱砩 蓓 冕闱漤 轻垩软  嫒谙 谇 媲拖  滢 轻梳 裴 阢卿 犴杖 哑碛 轻试秧萸 蓓 轻享媲 轻汜唔  徇溴 友谇 闱  茄释 裴 劐亚 耷沏丘 让阢轻 轻虞硌 轻醚箱  孑 瓦驺 逡勤 轻闾轻  轻饲漤 1959  糜氏陧 轻梳 犴哝 哑碛丘 後舒添 轻尕漤 媲崤星谏  轻醚箱砩.
徂 箩沐 芹薯轻 障磙 逡勤 轻闾轻   蒎 障磙 轻谝硪 葳崆  葸抒 嫣阱 孓轻( " 判 闱 沅 禹 耷 禹" 嫖硌  闱 溲 儒 卺 轻迷亚 娩 淙揿 卺 匮磙淝)  蓓 愉 1960  谜韧 轻梳  虞硌丘 蓓 熔锨  融 嗅 融倾 谜韧 嬲蓓 轻梳 哑碛丘 後嬉亚 驽 徙  硎俞 沅杖丘 嬉茄砬 奕 嗅  孓 勤抒 蓓 试唔徨 後瓦驺 卺 轻匀侨  融硐丘 阡 轻糜闱 轻禹怯砩 轻兽犴享  孢卿 迩逃 耪崆 轻体且 轻瓦驺   嵝徇 谵 倾释卿鞘 咻橇 後授眄 蓓 轻吻烟砩 媲嵯俏犴  媲障茄 耷滏  轻谳 阡 轻阙兽犴 轻禹怯眄 .
蓓  2/12/1962 泌窍 嬲蓓 试唔 轻瓦驺 融 轻卿饰侨鞘 轻试秧陧 沅 漭 厍捭  轻忧绒 阙 胖禽 嬉硌 滔硐 徨  勉 轻嬉茄 轻是犴 蒉 冕蒎 嬲蓓 轻梳  愉 1965   媲崾 饰後迩 且贤倾 轻忧蜕 轻阃犴 媲嶷讶砩 惹崦拖撬  媲崾劓亚省 驺颓驷 谙 秘亚 轻氏吾 惹嵩娩 轻锨吾 轻醚箱  孑 4 滦茄  1967  怯兽轻 轻瓦驺 崾萦 轻闾轻 勉倾 瓦驺 梦鸯 後旁亚 卺  轻卿饰侨鞘 轻漤侨砩  晚 谜韧 嬲蓓 哑碛丘 後享媲 轻汜唔.
勉 嬉茄 嬲蓓 轻饲崴 蒉  冕蒎 蓓 试秧 轻面 1970  媲邮阊 褪 28 试秧 轻饲漤 1971  蓓 泌耷  猛锨 庙徭 1970恪 孚汜 阙 轻阄嵴礓 卺 豌琼 轻尕 嫱葙 倾 轻沔秦 徙  蓓 阏嵬 轻蹄碲  孓蜒 蓓闱 融 轻阍茄呱 蓓 翘抒勤鞘 闾嵊 轻陷勤  轻阍恃 蓓 轻耷逖  嫜坫 湫 轻匝 媸托硌 谙 沅 轻谜限橇 徨 融香 轻虞选  裴 娩 谜 沅 翘 轻揄倾 孺翘儒 轻尕漤 媲徂驺  垌 娩 雾尕 轻隳倾焉  咔涫 颓徇 轻渔窍 晚 渝崾 沐闵 轻啼巧 蓓 轻嬲驷 裴礤 驽 礤 惹嵯捂  裴 蒌限 轻皂亚舒 蓓 轻耷逖  骓蒯捩 轻淝 卺礤 蓓愚 藻硐丘 恃瘦  儒 轻萄峭 谇犴丘 萱 哚 奕 沅 先焰 媸裸焰 崤溴橇 晚巧 逍 轻蓉  轻醚箱怼 媲徙淝轴 轻谘软 轻呷硌 葆尴 驷 蓓 扪砩 仍闱 轻谘寝  媲凼磲  蓓 轻耷逖伞 孚犰 州禽 轻漤 轻许 禹绒 郧逑 卺 呷秧瞧 孚疑 漭渝 .
禹绒 嬲蓓 轻梳 颓盅丘 雁仪稹  嫜提 是秧 谝 滟硌濉 驺拓 菸 媲谑仪  萸崦严 孑砬 嵫糖徨 闱 锨闶  轻醚 茄智 媲嵊闱 鱼橇  硌豌 轻徨 砬 娩柔 轻藻锨


-----------------------

*嬲蓓 轻梳  轻哑碛 轻阄梳*
逶倾 阪襄






      轻禹焉 轻星薯 轻氵舒壬 媲嵩萱砩 後哑碛 嬲蓓 轻梳 试硌 裴 卿 咔  哑碛 阄梳萸 犴 蓓 晚鞘 轻沐漤 媲嵊砬禹 蒉亍 柔 孑 匮磙 淹磲  庙智. 
     沁妊 萌淝 郧谘 轻醚箱 谘茄 轻许 豌 咪砩 萌  嬲蓓 蓓闱 豌 彐 咪砩 萌 阏剌臁 眼 娩 阏剌 逍 籴 矍迫 阡 晚巧  轻哑碛 嬲蓓 轻许 驷 谇 1920 婷溴 涎怯叔 轻饲滏砩 蓓 阆延 轻俞 晚  咔 沅 轻闶萱揄 蓓迩 菝孑鲜 轻瓦驺 嵯亚由 轻葆虞 蓓 轻糖阙  轻勉硌唔 蓓 软焰省 媲犰 糖淙 嗅 清抒 认亚由 轻是秧 媲崆奘涨 媲嶷徭  轻禹怯砩 犴哝 汜闱 让匮禽 轻孚 轻禹怯 沅 替卿儒 咔萆. 
       轻愉媲 轻薯 拗清 轻哑碛 嬲蓓 蓓 轻糖阙 糜邈 蓓 枕芹 孚礤 轻禹怯怼  嫦葳 儒 後卿抒橇 後脱咔 轻捩沩 轻薯 咔涫 淝载 蓓 梳 轻阊歪伞 嫒谙  饰烟 沅 轻糖阙伞 孢卿 轻脱 轻谇徙砩 轻饲漤 卺 迷襄恰阢 彷恃 拚硌  阙徙 蓓 饲滏砩 轻俞 奕 娩 磲释 惹崽碓 轻妊碡卿 妊嗜 哑碛 犴驼  刃徇 卺 智崾 蓓 轻氏秧 轻谟哐 轻许 砦香 阍焰阱 轻禹怯 蓓 轻陷勤 阡  谘嫒 葆迂礓 媲崾障 崦劂勤 轻谡侨鞘 轻斟礞漤伞 孓 吻 轻谙硐 沅  轻阙茄 谇沩 1948 1949 帚 蛰孑 添 轻配耷 蓓 沅秦 闶菅奚 沅 葆迂礓  犴崾娃 融 轻溥壬 後阢 蓓 蛰孑 轻屙粕 轻谘软 轻卺砬 融 娩 阢 谇  1947 蓓 轻氵嗜 轻谘软 柔湎 阆禽谇 阡 拗砩 葆迂礓. 
     籴  葆迂礓 迩逃 捩沩 骀劁砬 嬖握砬 後哑碛 嬲蓓 轻许 徙 硎吾 阡 掬勤鞘 褪  蓓 猛徇 轻傺孑 驷嗅 咔 沔掭 亚葜 徙郧堰 轻醚箱 蓓 脱 鸵硌卿 1967  徂淝谑 融香 舒菅 陪咔漤 轻沔翘迳.
   沅 轻隳呦 娩 禹怯砬  阃恃萸 驺宿萸 闼 轻哑碛 嬲蓓 尴 扪 添锨 禹焉 媲嵯 轻闶阊 谘茄℃彐  轻许 授演 裴礤 添锨 韧咩 轻愉 孓 洼 轻咚硌 沅 拚瞧襄 轻薯 输擎崾  沔宙谇 禹怯砩 媲淌闱陧 萄砥 揄怯 融昭. 
     融 阪鲜  後醚箱 溴琼 轻毋禹淝省 谜韧 嬲蓓 轻梳 阆硌 後判勤 轻醚箱砩 骓倪  轻许 阢徭 阙 蓓 梳 轻阊歪 卿 玩 轻判勤 嫒亚闾迩 裴 俞峭 蓓  轻阙堰 窒 庞亚祈帷 吻丈 蓓 沩锨 轻脱 轻漭禹 阙 轻谙妗 蓓 轻孓 轻许  泌窍 蓓 轻勤嗜茄 後蜜漤 轻醚箱砩 轻薯 卿蒯奘 谌 盟硌 轻判勤 裴  叛糖 轻尕 哚濉 咩 窍吾 後判勤 偾逖 轻授犴 轻禹怯 崤妊且 衙  轻瓦驺 蓓 轻猛锨 媲徙售硌鞘. 
     融 炮崆 轻蹄彐秧  轻谘寝砩 谇 1958 媸媸 轻卺寝 软 阢卿 嫒巯窍 咔 崆 认 沅 俏薯茄  虞硌 茹媲蛰鞘 阄梳萆 崾闼磲 轻醚箱 蓓 熔锨稀 萱挹 轻俏薯茄 卺 嬲蓓 轻梳  茹 磴徇 沅 孚 驺孓 孢萸辽 犴绣 裴 熔锨 蓓 阖嶷 轻邮礓鞘 驷碛提  萌 阏剌 忧绒 蓓 轻晚巧 轻禹怯砩 轻醚箱砩 硎 蓓迩 後阊 轻面犰 蔬犴  虞硌 仁赃磲 轻瓦驺伞 萸涫掎 嬲蓓 轻梳 沅 锨 轻虞茄 蓓 熔锨 裴 锨  哑怯 轻嬉亚 蓓 阢卿℃忍谌叔 妊淝闾 瓦驺叔. 
    毋 嬉茄鞘  赃徨 轻哑碛 嬲蓓 轻梳 轻面犰 谇 1962 媲嵛倾由 谇 1970 糜邈 蓓 哂  轻谙硐 沅 轻是孺迩 轻禹怯砩 轻薯 哐邮迩 沔寝 轻瓦驺鞘 轻忧绒伞 葺  轻孓 轻许 咔涫 蓓 轻柔窍 授碓 释 尕蒙 轻猛咔 轻谘蓓伞 耷 轻哑碛  轻阄梳 嬲蓓 轻梳 惹问砬 晕枕鞘 鸵软伞 咔 轻咚硌 沅迩 阃渔惹 卺  轻阙茄稚 後阍茄呱 蓓 轻瓦驺鞘 轻薯 恃糜迩 媲渝 阡 忧绒 沔掭 惹嶷汜  卺 炮窍 谙 呷硌 沅 轻爿真犴 裴 湘瞧 轻湘嵘 蓓 孓 绣 蓓 裴 脱  谠亚 轻箩禽 沅 轻汜萸 轻勉漤 崦晕钦 咔滏 阖茄享 扔热 卿抒橇鞘邈  轻鸵软伞 咩 障 蓓 阱 瓦驺叔 轻饲崴 谇 1965 轻谳 轻谇 阡 哚  轻崆唐礓 蓓 轻吻烟 媲徙谑掎礓 轻禹怯眄 蓓 轻锨吾 晚 谇 阙巽邈  後卿香翘 蓓 轻隳佑鞘 轻谇闵 骓犹 後哑碛 嬲蓓 轻梳 卿 腾 轻隳抒亚  轻胀蓓 偾逖 汜且闵 嶷汜 轻瓦驺 蓓 匝 妊淝闾迩 後衙 轻谇. 
      徙 蔬 轻颜钦鞘 轻薯 卿蒯奘 蓓 儒 轻蒌限 惹徂清焉 谡 礞 轻猛  轻沔禽 後饲沅 媲嶷匝礓 沅 试秧 轻饲漤 谇 1971 尴 娩迨 晚巧 轻哑碛  嬲蓓 轻梳 蒉亍 柔 糜邈 蓓 芹薯轻 轻阍焰 轻禹怯 轻许 咔 砟沅 儒 萌  阏剌 骓阢 糖逑 卺 释揄掊 沅 吾轻 彭闱溴 认嫜 轻醚箱 驽骓叔 轻捩沩  嫦嫜 蓓 轻陷勤 阡 谘嫒 葆迂礓 犴斡 轻醚箱 媲崦闵  烟崆 裸 融焰仁  籴 怯沐 嬲蓓 轻梳.
    眠搜 掎磲 沅 醚融礓 谇闱 咔 阢彦  阡香 赃 瓦驺叔 轻面犰 婷咚 掎磲 沅 毋禹 谇闱 咔 阢彦 阡香 嫦阱  轻醚箱 裴 闼媲 轻梦硌 徇 轻许 授演媲 卺礤 孚汜媲 阙 砟呦驿 娩 嬲蓓  轻梳 籴 烟崆 阄梳萸 蓓 哚 轻沔寝 轻薯 咱徨恰 孚湎闱 咔 吻烟 轻尜磔  轻延沩 咔 软叔 蓓 轻咩轻砩 卺 秘亚 真磲 硎玩 裴 沅氏 禹怯 孑哐  碇 哚 冕媲 轻仨荨 孑礤 氵嗜 谇阊 帚 箩禽 轻呤 轻薯 谇崽 轻咚硌  沅 轻拗琼 轻禹怯砩 媲崆奘涨享 媲嶷舆秧 媲崴耷蓓伞 咔 萌 阏剌 脱碚  卺 闶侨谏 挛 轻耪锨亚 阃犴 孚讶砬 嫦驷砬 孓 释驷 逍 轻软 轻许  蠕清 蠕萦 裴 闶洼 碇 戕输砬 禹怯 阃恃 涨 哑碛 後嬉亚 . 


--------------------------------

*孑 轻犴嵘 轻籴闱 磔兽 轻认*

----------


## حسان القضاة

لو الأشعارُ يا هزاعُ تشفي *** غليلي أو لبث الحزن تكفي

لكنتُ جعلت أبحورها مداداً *** وصغت قلائداً في وصف وصفي

ولكني أحترقت بنارِ عجزي*** سما وصفي فلن يكفيه وصفي

فوصفي نصف أحلامي بأرضي *** وثورة ُمصطفي بالشعر نصفي

فكيفَ أفرُ من نصفي ونصفي *** يلاحقني ليذكي فيّ نزفي

أنا الاردنُ حرت بسوء حالي *** وقد سلمتُ للعراف كفي

فراحَ يسومني ألماً وحزناً *** وينذرني لشحططتي وخسفي

طريقي قال لي صعبٌ مريرُ **** امامي الخصم والتطبيع خلفي

بنو أبن الكلب ما قتلوا طموحي*** ولا كسروا برغم الجور أنفي

فراحَ يضجّ بي شعري بعذري *** إذا انحرفوا وما حرّفت حرفي 

أأفضي والجموع قطيعُ عجز ؟ *** وعمّن حالنا يخفى لإخفي

رؤوس عقارب أولى بسحقٍ *** وشعر شواربِ أحرى بنتفِ

فكيف أطيقُ بينهمو حياتي ؟ *** أنا وبلادنا منفىً ومنفي

وما في منّهم منٌّ بظني **** ولا في عفوهم عفوا بعرفي

لقد صفّوا بلادي افلسوها **** وصبّوها بأرصدة المصفي

وقد صرفوا دماء الشعب نقداً *** وما حفلوا بنحوي أو بصرفي

وأنت قريحتي والارض روحي *** أعيذكِ بالثرى من أن تجفي

ألا فلتغرفي من نزفِ قلبي *** معينكِ لا يضيقُ بكل غرفِ

فحب الحق أسرج لي جوادي *** وانت التُرسُ ولأشعار سيفي

أرد به الخنا عما تبقى **** من الاردن في العصر المسفِ 

فخصخصةٌ ولصلصةُ وعهرُ **** وثرثرةُ مغطاةُ بزيفي

وقبحُ ظل يتركنا لقبحٍ *** وسخفٌ راح يسلمنا لسخفِ

أخاف على بلادي من بلادي *** كأن قصورها شيدت لنسفي
فقد شدت على قططُ سروجها *** وأين رؤوسهم من نعل وصفي

----------


## حسان القضاة

*  كأنني يا فتى حوران أسمعه*
* صهيل مهرك في أكناف عمان*
* وأنت تهزج فوق  السّرج مرتجلاً*
* لتلّ إربد لحن  المدنف العاني*
* يا أردنيات لو غادرته وطني*
* بأبي أنسجنها أنتنّ أكفاني

------------

**  لٌمّي جراحك يا (عليا) على عجل
 ما عادت الدار داراً أو بها رجل
مذ زرتها   وظلال الروح تسكنني
 ما زال في الدار لم يرحل وهم رحلوا
 في كلّ زاويةٍ   منها أرى قبساً
 في وجهه الخير والإيمان والنبل
وصفي ستبقى مدى الأيام   شاهدنا
 فالأردنيون ما في قولهم زلل
 إنا افتقدناك والأيام حالكةٌ
 لِمَ   الرحيل؟.. لماذا جاءك الأجلُ؟!
 هذي دماؤك نورٌ نستضيء به
أخشى الظلام إذا   ما عاد يرتحل..
 إنّا لنؤمن ما عشنا بوحدتنا
 كذا أوائلنا فينا لها رسلُ..
 أوصيتنا أنّ أولى القبلتين بها
 إلى فلسطين عند الله نبتهلُ*

----------


## دموع الغصون

حسان 
مشكور على هذه المشاركات الرائعة بحق شخصية حفرت تاريخ عريق في عقولنا وفي ذاكرتنا بانجازاته وتحدياته 
شخصية تجبرنا على الإنحناء احتراماً لها 
أبدعت بهذا المرور العطر تعرفنا أكثر على وصفي التل بعيون نشمي أردني هاشمي - حسان القضاة -
لك ولروحك باقات من الجوري

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*الشيخ كايد مفلح العبيدات ... "صقر فلسطين"
**الشيخ كايـد مفـلح العـبـيدات أول شهيد أردني يروي بدمه ثرى فلسطين عام 1920*

**
*

مـولــده :**
ولد الشيخ كايد العبيدات في قرية ( كفرسوم )عام 1868، في بيت متواضع من الحجر والطين تتوسطه قنطرتان يعلوهما سقف من القصب ، وتربى في كنف والدة الشيخ مفلح  وإخوته الكبار منذ السنوات الأولى بدأت علامات نضوج تربوي وسرعة البديهة  وعندما كان في العاشرة من عمره حفظ القرآن الكريم بالإضافة إلى أنه كان  يتمتع بخط جميل أثار إعجاب كل من كان يشرف على دراسته أو من كان يطلع على  سيرته اليومية. 
فهو من الجيل  المبكر الذي كان له شرف الوعي بالقضايا القومية والوطنية هذا الجيل الذي  تربى على حب الوطن من خلال علاقات نضالية مبنية على الفهم الاستراتيجي  للقضايا القومية بشكل عام .*
*دراسـتــه :**
رغم  سياسة التجهيل التي فرضتها عليهم السلطات التركية بقيت منطقة الكفارات  مغلقة أمام الغرباء وأصحاب الاستثمارات ، إلا أن أصحابها حرصوا على تعليم  ابنائهم ، لذلك افتتح شيوخهم ( كتاتيب ) لتعليم الأبناء ، وساهم أولئك  الشيوخ في إحلال العلم محل الجهل ، كما استثمروا علاقاتهم الاجتماعية  بأبناء المناطق الأخرى لبسط الاستقرار في ربوع القرى المحيطة بالكفارات. 
تلقى كايد مفلح العبيدات  تعليمة في الكتاتيب وكانت عائلة العمري تهتم بالكتاتيب ودراسة القرآن  الكريم ، والحساب والدراسات الأولية للقراءة والكتابة هذه الدراسة يستفيد  منها البعض في مكافحة أميته والبعض الأخر قد تكون البداية لصقل الشخصية  لذلك معظم الزعامات الوطنية في كل بلاد الشام ، كانت ثقافتهم التعليمية في  الكتاتيب ، فمجموعة من الزعماء كانت دراستهم في الكتاتيب ولكن كان عندهم  الوعي بقراءة التاريخ العربي . .
كان كايد مفلح العبيدات  يتابع الدراسات التاريخية ويقرأ عن الفتوحات العربية وتقمص شخصيات كثيرة  كانت في ذاكرته مثل خالد بن الوليد وصلاح الدين الأيوبي ، هذه الشخصيات  عززت الوعي الفكري والوعي النضالي في شخصيته فهو يمثل جيل أفرز قيادات  تعاهدت أن تكون ثقافة المجتمع الوطني على مستوى المنطقة ثقافة وطنية  ومجموعة من العوامل التي أدت إلى صقل هذه الشخصيات في بث الوعي القومي في  نفوسهم* 
*نضـال الشيخ كايد مفلح العبيدات :**
يذكر المؤرخ والباحث الأردني سليمان الموسى ( أن الشيخ كايد كان شخصية مهيبة نافذة وزعيما مرموقا في ناحية لواء بني كنانة وعلى اتصال وثيق برجال الحركة الوطنية ) .
بعد  الانقلاب التركي على السلطان عبد الحميد الثاني في العام 1908، وإعلان حزب  ( الاتحاد والترقي ) سياسة تتريك الأمصار العثمانية ، تفجرت الروح القومية  الوطنية في بلدان العرب ، وأنشئت جمعيات وحركات قومية سرية في أغلبها ،  نادت بإحياء العربية في نفوس شعوبها .
بدءا من العام 1910، وثق الشيخ كايد العبيدات  علاقاته بزعماء الحركة الوطنية العربية وحزب اللامركزية الادارية العثماني  والجمعية القحطانية، وأصبح أولئك الزعماء ينظرون إلى الشيخ كايد كوطني  قومي غيور على شرف الأمة وانتمائه إليها.
*
*تحرك الشعور القومي لدى الأردنيين :* 
*نتيجة تنصل الحلفاء من وعودهم للشريف حسين بن علي ، مفجر الثورة العربية الكبرى ، بتوقيعهم اتفاقية سايكس بيكو التي قسمت بلاد الشام والعراق في العام 1916، تبعها وعد وزير الخارجية البريطاني جيمس آرثر بلفور بإقامة وطن قومي لليهود في فلسطين عام 1917.* 
*
*
*أعلنت الجماهير رفضها لذلك الوعد، وتداعت زعامات الأردن للوقوف في وجه ( وعد من لا يملك لمن لا يستحق  ) ، لعقد اجتماع تاريخي في عجلون بحضور مئات من الشخصيات الوطنية في  مقدمتها الشيخ كايد مفلح العبيدات ، الذي اختير لمراسلة شيوخ وزعماء  العشائر الأردنية في بقية أنحاء الأردن ، لحثهم على توحيد كلمتهم أمام المد الصهيوني .*

*موقـفه من الـثورة العـربـية الكـبرى :* 
*كانت منطقة الشمال الأردني  محايدة لأنه كان الهدف الاستراتيجي هو تحرير منطقة الجنوب ثم التوجه إلى  منطقة حوران وثم الدخول إلى منطقة دمشق ، لذلك كانت العلاقة مبنية من خلال  شخصيات في الشمال لهم علاقة بالجيش الفيصلي أو جيش الثورة العربية الكبرى  الذي بدأ في عام 1917 ، ولم تكن له علاقة مباشرة مع الشريف حسين إلا من خلال الشخصيات . 
وبطبيعة حـسه القومي والإسلامي كان يفضل  أن يكون تحت مظلة حكومية إسلامية على أن يكون هناك استعمار بريطاني وفي  النهاية ظهرت بوادر الثورة العربية الكبرى على يد الشريف الحسين بن علي ،  ولكن الاستعمار كان يحمل بين طياته الغدر والنية السيئة.
وبدأ  التواصل الجيد مع الأمير فيصل وبخاصة عام 1919 وتعزز هذا الموقف عام 1920  عندما توج الملك فيصل ملكاً على سوريا الكبرى . . حيث قال أن هنالك مؤامرة  كبيرة . . . . . . تصل ليس إلى منطقة بلاد الشام إلى العراق والهلال الخصيب  كان هذا هو الوعي السياسي في كشف المؤامرة وتقسيم بلاد الشام . .
وكان الشهيد كايد مفلح العبيدات علاقة مع اللواء علي خلقي الشرايري التي حيث ثورة عام 1919 والشهيد كايد جمع حوالي 120 مجاهدا اشتركوا بثورة الجولان بالإتفاق مع علي خلقي الشرايري وأحمد مريود والأمين محمود الفاعور وعندما كان عام 1920 كان قراره حاسماً قال : أنه يجب أن نمنع هذا الحلف الفرنسي البريطاني في تقسيم بلاد الشام إلا على أرواحنا.*

*شـرقي الأردن والأحـداث العـامة :* 
*في أول هجمة أردنية ضد قوات الاحتلال البريطاني في منطقة تلال الثعالب في فلسطين، ارتفع الشيخ كايد شهيدا أردنيا أول على ثرى فلسطين ، نقل النعش على أكتاف مناضلين من درعا في ظلام الليل إلى منطقة المخيبة ثم الحمة ومن ثم كفر سوم، حيث ووري الجثمان هناك .*
*
*
*واستنادا الى ما تناوله : كتاب تاريخ الأردن في القرن العشرين ( 1900 – 1959 ) لـــ : منيب الماضي وسليمان الموسى صفحة  91 / 92 شرقي الأردن والأحداث العامة ( كانت الطبقة المستنيرة في شرقي  الأردن تعي كل الوعي الأخطار التي تحيط بالوطن العربي عامة وبالأقطار  السورية خاصة ، ولذلك ساهم الأهالي في الحركة الوطنية من خلال إسماع صوتهم  الوطني لأعضاء الاستفتاء الأميركية وفي الاحتجاج على سياسة فرنسا وبريطاني .
ولقد قام لواء عجلون بعمل إيجابي في مقاومة البريطانيين في فلسطين وحملوا السلاح احتجاجا على المشاريع الصهيونية.* 
*
**فقد جمعوا من نواحي الكفارات وبني عبيد والرمثا والوسطية  وعقد إجتماع كبير في ( قم ) بلدة الشيخ ناجي العـزام وفيه تقرر القيام بهجوم على الإنجليز واليهود . . وكان القائمقام ( منصور الحلقي ) من المشجعين لتلك الحركة . 
وقد أغارت جموع الأهلين في نيسان 1920 على سمخ وبيسان وبعض القرى التي يتواجد فيها اليهود الذين ذعروا وفروا . .
ونتيجة ً لهذا الهجوم إنقطع سير القطارات بين حيفا ودمشق ، وتعطلت المواصلات البرقية والهاتفية ، وسارعت السلطات البريطانية  فأرسلت طائراتها لقصف تحشدات المهاجمين بالقنابل بعد أن قطعوا نهر اليرموك  الى سمخ ونهر الأردن الى بيسان . . وكان من أثر القنابل ورشاشاتها أن اضطر  المهاجمون - المجاهدون الى التراجع والعودة الى قراهم وذلك بعد ان قتل  عشرة من رجالهم ، بينهم الشيخ كايد مفلح – زعيم ناحية الكفارات – . .
وقد تعرضت قرية ( أم قيس ) لقصف الطائرات البريطانية . . )*

*ومن ناحــــية أخـــرى :* 
*وقد كانت هناك رؤى واضحة : أنه لا بد من خوض معركة لإثبات أننا لسنا أمة ساكنة بل نحن أمة تستطيع أن تقاوم وتجاهد . . حيث جمع شيوخ عشائر العبيدات وقال لهم أن قدرنا أن نجاهد . . وأجمعت شيوخ العشائر عليه بالكامل .
انتقل إلى عدة مناطق وتم الإتفاق مع الشيخ ناجي العـزام وعقد المؤتمر في ( قم )  وكلف الشيخ بأن يقود هذه المعركة باعتبار أن 80 في المائة من الجيش كان من  عشيرته وفعلا تحركوا من كفرسوم ووصلوا إلى منطقة أم الثعالب ، وكان في  إتفاق مع مجموعة من الضباط أن يستسلم هؤلاء الجنود ثم يتم الإستيلاء على  الأسلحة والهجوم على المستوطنات البريطانية ، لكن المفاجآت كانت تختلف عن  التوقعات . . 
كانت مرحلة شديدة والوثائق البريطانية تقول أن الشيخ كايد أسقط طائرة بريطانية وجرح الطيار .
ومن هنا كان الحقد البريطاني بأن تكون المعركة حاسمة وحسمت المعركة لصالحهم .*

*وقد كان الشيخ كايد يستحق الشهادة وكان ملاذاً لأحرار الوطن العربي والشهادة مسك الختام للمسيرة وبث بذرة الحرية في الأجيال ، واستشهاد الشهيد كايد نعتبره يشكل ثقافتنا الوطنية والقومية.*

*لم يكن خبر استشهاد شيخ منطقة الكفارات سهلا ، فقد كان نزوله على أبناء تلك المنطقة شبيها بنزول الصاعقة . . 
لم يصدق بعضهم الخبر حتى أكده رفيق الشهيد في النضال الشيخ عزام الجبر عندما خاطب المجاهدين(  لقد خسرتم الذي قادكم في معركة واحدة ، لكننا خسرنا القائد والزعيم والشيخ  والابن الذي تعودنا ان نراه كل يوم. لقد فقدت اعز ما كنت افتخر به في هذه  الدنيا ، لكن العزاء بموت شيخنا الذي اختار الموت على أرض فلسطين ) . .
واقتبس الجبر من الشيخ كايد ما كان يردده ( عندما يكون الموت حق فاشرف انواع الموت ان يكون على تراب فلسطين شعارنا الى الابد وسنعلمه للجيل الذي سيأتي بعدنا ).*
*وعبر كل واحد عن حزنه بطريقته الخاصة ، فهذا الشاعر الشعبي الدقرواني يقول في الشهيد كايد :* 
*
يوم جاني علم أبو تركي صحيح كاني مصروع صايبني جنون 
سال الدمع فوق وجناتي طفيح وسقاني البين كاسات الغبون* 


 *اما في الجولان ، وفي جباتا الخشب بالتحديد ، فقد عم الحزن أهاليها ورفعت الرايات السوداء .*
*يروي معمرون ( كبيري السن ) أن الإشارة الأولى التي أكدت استشهاد الشيخ جاءت عندما أقبلت فرس الشيخ كايد (الصقلاوية)  عاريا ظهرها ، بعد وصول الفرس الأصيلة إلى كفر سوم ، يتابع الرواة ، غمرت  رأسها ببطنها وارتمت على الأرض ثم فارقت الحياة . . . تصاعد هتاف الله أكـبر عندما وصل نعش الشهيد إلى القرية وانهمرت دموع الرجال ، على ( صقر فلسطين ) ، هذا الأردني الذي حلّق في سماء فلسطين قبل تثبيت التقسيمات السياسية في الأردن وفلسطين وسورية ولبنان .*

*ويقول الاستاذ محمود عبيدات عن الشيخ كايد المفلح  وتأثره بوالده وشخصيته قائلاً : مؤسس عشيرة العبيدات في منطقة كفرسوم هو  الشيخ فندي وهو أول من قاد ثورة ضد الأتراك عام 1786 وكان عضوا في المجلس  القضائي وكان عضوا في ولاية دمشق والشيخ مفلح عندما وصل إلى سن متقدم كان  عنده حوالي تسعة أو عشرة أولاد من الشخصيات المميزة ولكن كانوا موزعين في  أعمال متنوعة الشيخ كايد كان  يتميز عنهم أن ثقافته سياسية وتاريخية لذلك أجمع أخوته أن يكون هو المرشح  من قبل السلطات العثمانية ليكون زعيم العشيرة وزعيم منطقة الكفارات  بالإضافة إلى عضويته في مجلس القضاء وهو أوسط أخوانه .*

*ويقول المهندس صائب عبيدات : عندما نتحدث عن الشيخ كايد المفلح العبيدات  هو حديث عن الروح الوطنية وعن قداسة التراب الوطني وثبات القمم عن طريق  التمسك بها هو حديث عن التضحية هو حديث عن معاني وحدة الأرض الإسلامية.
أتكلم بكل اعتزاز عن جدي الشهيد لأن أفعاله مثار للاعتزاز لكل عربي يعشق الوطن ولا يقبل الذل والخضوع للظلم والعدوان وعندما نستذكر الشهيد حيث  أنه علق على صدرنا جمعينا وسام العز والشرف وقدوته السير في الدروب الوعرة  على أن يعيش في ظل الاحتلال. هذه الأمانة التي حملنا إياها الشهيد وهي ليست سهلة ولكننا إن شاء الله على الدرب سائرين ، تحمل الهم القومي والإسلامي وننظر لكل ما يجري في هذه الأيام مستذكرين الماضي.*

*ولما لطبيعة المكان من تأثير على شخصية كايد المفلح وتكوينها يقول الاستاذ محمود عبيدات : الشيخ كايد المفلح  من الشخصيات المهتمة بالتاريخ العربي وقرأ جيداً شخصية خالد بن الوليد  الذي قاد معركة اليرموك وحقق الانتصارات ، وموقع معركة اليرموك لا تبعد عن  مكان مولد الشهيد كايد أكثر من ثلاثة كيلومترات.
حتى  في معركة اليرموك كانت منطقة كفرسوم مركزا للجيوش هذا حديث شيوخ المنطقة  عندما يشعرون بالظلم التركي يتذكرون أن دم الشهداء سال على أرضهم فيثار  عندهم حافز قومي لذلك معركة اليرموك كانت ضمن الحوافز التاريخية وكانت تشكل  فاتحة للجهاد . .*

*يوم جاني علم أبو تركي صحيح كأني مصروع صايبني جنون* 
*سال الدمع فوق وجناتي طفيح وسقاني البين كاسات الغبون* 

*ويقول الشهيد كايد المفلح العبيدات : أن الموت من حقوق الله فالحق أن تموت من اجل الله والوطن وأشرف أشكال الموت أن نموت على تراب فلسطين .* *
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

ان الحديث عن الشيخ كايد مفلح عبيدات هو حديث عن شخصية وطنية من الرعيل الاول و اول  شهيد اردني على التراب الفلسطيني ان الحديث عن كايد مفلح عبيدات هو الحديث عن الوطن  عن ترابة المقدس عن ارضة الطاهرة المروية بدم الابطال جيل القيم و المبادىء
هدوء عاصف 
مشكور على هذه المشاركة الرائعة لحياة والتعريف بـ  الشيخ الشهيد كايد مفلح عبيدات " صقر فلسطين " 
سيرة عطرة و انجاز لا مثيل له 
شخصية نحني احتراماً وتقديراً لذكراها 
ودي وشذى وردي لك

----------


## دموع الغصون

في ذكرى استشهاد كايد مفلح عبيدات نذكرك سيدى ، حين ينساك الجميع ، نذكرك حين تضيق بنا  الايام ، وتتكالب علينا النوائب والمحن . سيدي ، أيها الساكن فينا ،  دما زكيا يروينا بمعاني التضحية والفداء . كايد… أيها الاسم الذي سيبقى حارسا  علينا، لا نحيد له عن درب، ولا ننسى له وصية، في كل يوم ستبقى تنغرس في أنساغنا  منهج وطريق . حفظنا درسك أيها الشيخ .. ها نحن أحفادك ، كبرنا وما نسينا ، لا زلنا  على الدرب ، أمناء على الرسالة، جيلا بعد جيل ، يوصي الكبير منا الصغير … ستبقى  كفرسوم ، أم القرى ، وموئل الأبطال ، منجبة معطاءة ، سيبقى رجالها هم الرجال ،  كعهدك فيهم ، ستبقى نساؤها يزغردن لكل بطولة ، هن المنجبات المضحيات ، أخوات خولا  وأسماء، يرضعن التحدي والوفاء .  ها هم النجباء أحفادك ، لا  زالت أقدامهم بسنابك الخيل ينتظرون غارة ، ها هي أكفهم وأكتافهم لا زالت تتزين  بالبنادق ، ها هي عيونهم لا زالت تسرح النظر غربي النهر …. وآذانهم تنتظر (دبة صوت)  وداع لجهاد ، أيها الشيخ الجليل ، في ذكراك تغمرنا كل معاني الزهو، وكل مفردات العز  والفخار، نذكرك فنذكر الدم الذي سال هناك ، فتروت به الارض الطاهرة . أيها الشيخ  الحي فينا ، من على صهوة جوادك ، لبيت النداء ، في زمن عزت به التضحية، وعز به ملبي  النداء ، وغابت همم الفرسان . نذكرك أيها الطود الشامخ ، حين تراودنا معاني الضعف  والوهن والنكوص . في جنة الخلد أيها الشيخ . مع الانبياء والصديقين . فلتتنزل عليك  شآبيب الرحمة ولتهنأ الى يوم الدين 


الشيخ المجاهد :: كايد  مفلح العبيدات :: صقر فلسطين




(الصقلاوية) غمرت رأسها  ببطنها
وارتمت على الأرض ثم فارقت الحياة.
عندها
تعالت هتافات أهل  
قرية كَفر سوم
الله أكبر
الله أكبر
!
!!!
!!!!!!!!!
كايد  المفلح عبيدات
"
عندما يكون الموت حق
فاشرف انواع الموت
ان يكون على  تراب فلسطين
شعارنا الى الابد
وسنعلمة للأجيال القادمة 
".
كايد  المفلح عبيدات
:: أول الشهداء على ثرى فلسطين
أول شهيد أردني يروي بدمه ثرى  فلسطين
عام 1920
التي قضى فيها المئات من أفراد الجيش العربي
خلال سنين  المواجهة.0
لا يزال طيف
"صقر فلسطين"
كما يحلو لسكان قريته
"كفر  سوم"
أن يطلقوا عليه
يحلق فوق الكفارات في شمال الوطن
و الذي حمل لواء  الدفاع عن فلسطين  عبر العصور.0
ولد الشيخ كايد العبيدات في العام  1868 م
في بيت متواضع من الحجر والطين 
*******
*نضال الشيخ كايد العبيدات  العبيدات
يذكر المؤرخ والباحث الأردني سليمان الموسى في كتابه 
"أن الشيخ كايد
كان  شخصية مهيبة نافذة وزعيما مرموقا في ناحية لواء بني كنانة
وعلى اتصال وثيق برجال  الحركة الوطنية".0
بعد الانقلاب التركي على السلطان عبد الحميد الثاني 
في  العام 1908
وإعلان حزب الاتحاد والترقي سياسة تتريك الأمصار العثمانية
تفجرت  الروح القومية الوطنية في بلدان العرب
وأنشئت جمعيات وحركات قومية سرية في  أغلبها
نادت بإحياء العربية في نفوس شعوبها
والشعوب الإسلامية
.0
بدءا  من العام 1910
وثق الشيخ كايد العبيدات علاقاته  بزعماء الحركة الوطنية العربية 
وحزب اللامركزية الادارية العثماني 
والجمعية  القحطانية
وأصبح أولئك الزعماء ينظرون إلى الشيخ كايد 
كوطني قومي  غيور على شرف الأمة وانتمائه إليها.0
****
تحرك الشعور القومي لدى  الأردنيين
بعد اتفاقية
سايكس بيكو
التي قسمت بلاد الشام والعراق في العام  1916
تبعها وعد وزير الخارجية البريطاني جيمس آرثر بلفور 
بإقامة وطن قومي  لليهود في فلسطين  عام 1917. 0
أعلنت الجماهير رفضها لذلك الوعد
وتداعت زعامات الأردن  للوقوف في وجه
"وعد من لا يملك لمن لا يستحق"
لعقد اجتماع تاريخي في  (عجلون)
بحضور مئات من الشخصيات الوطنية 
في مقدمتها 
الشيخ
الشيخ كايد العبيدات
الذي  اختير لمراسلة شيوخ وزعماء العشائر الأردنية 
في بقية أنحاء الأردن، لحثهم على  توحيد كلمتهم أمام المد الصهيوني.0
*****
في أول هجمة أردنية 
ضد قوات  الاحتلال البريطاني في منطقة 
تلال الثعالب في فلسطين
ارتقى الشيخ كايد ومجموعة من أبطال  الوطن
شهيدا بإذن الله تعالى 
أوآئل الشهداء على ثرى فلسطين. 
نقل النعش  على أكتاف مناضلين إلى (درعا)
وفي ظلام الليل إلى منطقة المخيبة , ثم الحمة  
وأخيراً (كفر سوم)
حيث ووري الجثمان الثرى.
أكده رفيق الشهيد في النضال  الشيخ (عزام  الجبر)
عندما خاطب المجاهدين
"لقد خسرتم الذي قادكم في معركة واحدة
لكننا  خسرنا 
القائد والزعيم والشيخ والابن الذي تعودنا ان نراه كل يوم.
لقد فقدت  اعز ما كنت افتخر به في هذه الدنيا
لكن العزاء بموت شيخنا 
الذي اختار الموت  على أرض فلسطين
".
واقتبس الجبر من الشيخ كايد ما كان  يردده
"
عندما يكون الموت حق
فاشرف انواع الموت
ان يكون على تراب  فلسطين
شعارنا الى الابد
وسنعلمة للجيل الذي سياتي بعدنا  
".0
********
يروي معمرون
أن الإشارة الأولى التي أكدت استشهاد  الشيخ
جاءت عندما أقبلت
فرس الشيخ  كايد
(الصقلاوية)
عارية الظهر.
بعد وصول الفرس الأصيلة إلى كفر  سوم
يتابع الرواة
غمرت رأسها ببطنها
وارتمت على الأرض ثم فارقت  الحياة.0
تصاعد هتاف الله أكبر 
ووصل نعش الشهيد إلى القرية
وانهمرت دموع  الفراق
والشوق إلى الإستشهاد
في سبيل الله
*****
"صقر فلسطين"
هذا  الاردني الذي حلّق في سماء فلسطين
قبل تثبيت التقسيمات السياسية 
في الأردن  وفلسطين وسورية ولبنان.
!
!!!
!!!!!!
وفي هذه الأيام
نطالع في ذاكرة  الوطن 
الشهيد
نجيب بيك الحوراني على التراب الليبي
فجّر المقاومة الليبية  , ووفر لها السلاح
وكذلك محمد بيك حمد الحنيطي 
قاد المقاومة  الفلسطينية
ويسجل أول عملية إستشهادية
مع رفيق الدرب سرور برهم
وكذلك  باعباد الحضرمي
الذي يستشهد في فلسطين
ويشيع في أربع عواصم عربية
وعثمان  بن عبدالرحيم الشامي
فلسطيني المولد 
والساعد الأيمن للشيخ المجاهد الكهل
عمر  المختار
والأمير عبد القادر الجزائري
.......
....
.
وغيرهم الكثير  الله تعالى يعرفهم
ولن يضيع أجرهم
****
اللهم ألحقنا بهم شهداء
يا رب  العالمين

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HT1oyTwWjOo

----------


## دموع الغصون

سمو الأمير المناضل راشد الخزاعي رحمه الله



التاريخ السياسي والنضالي لحكومة عجلون

كانت منطقة جبل عجلون قبيل دخول العثمانيين الذين سيطروا على البلاد العربية، بعد انتصارهم على المماليك في معركتي مرج دابق والريدانية، كانت مركز حكم وإمارة، ومنطلق زعامة، فلم يكد يستقر الأمر للعثمانيين، حتى بادروا بإعطاء عجلون رتبة متقدمة، حيث تم تشكيل سنجقية عجلون (إمارة - حاكمية عجلون) منذ عام 1517م، مما يدلل على ما تمتعت به باعتبارها بؤرة لزعامة المنطقة منذ أمد بعيد، ولعل بلدة كفرنجة هي بيت الحكم العشائري، الذي تمثل بعائلة الفريحات، الذين رسخوا إمارتهم من خلال عدد من الأمراء المفوضين بإدارة البلاد و حماية قوافل الحج في منطقة بلاد الشام، متمتعين بتأييد ومحبة كبيرين، مكنت هذه القيادات من الاضطلاع بدورها السياسي والتاريخي، عبر مراحل زمنية متصلة، وهي زعامات كانت بمثابة إدارات مدنية، وسلطة تنفيذية، بالإضافة للبعد العشائري العريق.

إن منطقة عجلون بزعاماتها التاريخية معروفة لدى أرشيف وزارة الخارجية البريطانية وقيادات منظمة التحرير الفلسطينية ودارة الملك عبد العزيز آل سعود وكافة المنظمات الدولية وخاصة المعنية بالتاريخ السياسي للمنطقة العربية، حيث إن مدينة عجلون الواقعة في المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية حاليا كانت من المدن التي لها الذراع الأساسي في إمداد جميع حركات التحرر النضالي على الساحتين العربية والإسلامية على حد السواء وخاصة إمداد الثورة الفلسطينية في عام 1936م (ثورة الشيخ عز الدين القسام)، وفي هذا الجانب تجدر الإشارة إلى أن حكومة عجلون التي تشكلت في بدايات ما كان يسمى بإمارة شرق الأردن في عام 1920م كانت من الحكومات المميزة والغير مسبوقة برغم ما فرض عليها من تعتيم وتغيير وتسييس لتاريخها بسبب دورها النضالي والقومي على الصعيدين العربي والإسلامي، فحكومة عجلون والمذكورة في كتب التاريخ الأردني المزيف بأنها تشكلت في عام 1920م تزعمها وشكلها الأمير راشد بن خزاعي الفريحات – أمير وسنجق جبل عجلون كما كان يسمى والذي كان معتمداً من قبل السلطان العثماني كأمير حاكم لمنطقة جنوب بلاد الشام والتي شملت كل منطقة شرق الأردن قبل تشكيل حكومة عجلون في عام 1920م وقد عين الأمير الخزاعي في ذلك الوقت السيد علي نيازي التل كقائم مقام لتلك الحكومة أي (حكومة عجلون) وكلف الأمير راشد الخزاعي الملازم عبد الله الريحاني بقيادة الأمن والدرك في ذلك الوقت، وتجدر الإشارة والتنويه هنا إلى أن الأمير راشد الخزاعي كما كان مدوناً لدى العثمانيين كان ممثلا كأمير حاكم و سنجق دائم لجبل عجلون إبان الحكم العثماني ، حيث أنه كما تم الإشارة سابقاً في بداية الحكم العثماني للمنطقة تم تشكيل سنجق عجلون في سنة 1517م، وقد شملت حدوده سهول حوران وكافة أراضي الأردن الحالي ومدينة نابلس غرباً، سمي الخزاعي بأمير عجلون، أبو جبل عجلون، أبو ثورة عجلون، سنجق جبل عجلون، ولقب بالوالد والعود أيضاً.

شاعر الأردن مصطفى وهبي صالح التل (الملقب ب عرار) يلقي كلمة وقصيدة بحضرة الأمير راشد الخزاعي رحمه الله بمناسبة المؤتمر الوطني و يظهر بالصورة أمامه الشيخ علي نيازي التل المعين كقائم مقام حكومة عجلون التي أسسها الأمير المناضل راشد الخزاعي رحمه الله

نشأة أمير أردني قومي


ضمن هذا السياق الذي شمل المنطقة العربية وبالأخص جنوب بلاد الشام، ولد الأمير والزعيم العشائري راشد الخزاعي وهو أمير موثق من البلاط السلطاني العثماني، ولد في عام 1850م في بلدة كفرنجة مركز قبيلة الفريحات التي ينتمي إليها الأمير الخزاعي، وهو سليل شيوخ وأمراء، حيث ورث حكم المنطقة من أبيه وأجداده، الذين تعاقبوا على الزعامة جيلا بعد جيل، فهو إبن الأمير الخزاعي بن ضرغام بن فياض بن الأمير مصطفى بن سلامة الفريحات، وهم من تمكنوا من جعل جبل عجلون إمارة وعاصمة لمنطقة ممتدة تحت إمارة حكمهم والتي شملت سهول حوران، و درعا، و إربد، و جرش، و عجلون وامتد نفوذ حكمهم إلى مدينة نابلس غرباً، الأمر الذي لم تستطع الحكومة العثمانية أن تتنصل منه، بل لجأت إلى هذه الزعامة من أجل توطيد إدارتها لهذه البلاد، فاعترفت بهم أمراء مفوضين و ممثلين لها في قيادة وإدارة شؤون الناس في ظل فرمانات الباب العالي.

نشأ الأمير راشد الخزاعي في بيت إمارة عريق ومتوارث من سلسلة من الأمراء عبر مئات السنين وهو محور الزعامة التي حكمت منطقة جنوب بلاد الشام قبل قدوم الملك عبد الله الأول و إنشاءه لإمارة شرق الأردن بدعم من الإنتداب البريطاني و حلفائه، وتلقى الأمير راشد الخزاعي تعليمه وحفظه للقرآن على يد عدد من شيوخ الدين، فيما كان يعرف بالكتاب، والتي عوضت غياب المدارس الحكومية، أو حتى الخاصة التي اقتصرت وقتها على بعض الطوائف في أماكن محددة، أما التعليم الحقيقي، فقد تلقاه في بيت والده الأمير الخزاعي، وفي مقره الذي كان يعد جامعة في علوم الحياة، فلقد كان ذلك المقر مكان اجتماع رجالات المنطقة، والزوار، ودار حكم تطرح فيها القضايا ويبت فيها حسب الأعراف والتقاليد، وقد وفر مقر حكم والده مادة حياتية خصبة، كونه المكان الذي يؤمه أصحاب الحاجة، وتعقد فيه الاجتماعات العامة، وتتخذ فيه القرارات التي تسري على الجميع، وكانت قلعة ابن فريح في العهد العثماني هي مقر حكم قبيلة الفريحات رسمياً ومنها كانت تجيش جيوشهم المدعومة من قبل السلطان العثماني للغزوات ولمهام إستتباب الأمن وكان الأمير الخزاعي والد الأمير راشد قادرا على أن يجيش جيش يعد بالآلاف في عدة ساعات وكانت قبيلة العدوان الأردنية في ذلك الوقت من المشاركين في هذه الجيوش كونهم كانوا في حلف مع الفريحات، وتجدر الإشارة إلى أنه إستمرت قلعة إبن فريح تحت سيادة قبيلة الفريحات و خاضعة لحكمهم حتى تاريخ 1922م حيث إستولت عليها واستملكتها الدولة الأردنية تحت قيادة الأمير عبد الله الأول في ذلك الوقت وتم تغيير إسم القلعة إلى قلعة الربض ومن ثم إلى قلعة عجلون وهو الإسم الحالي لها.

واكب الأمير راشد الخزاعي أحداثا كبيرة، كان لها أثرها في أعادة تشكيل الجغرافيا السياسية للمنطقة برمتها، وهو الذي ورث زعامة المنطقة منذ دخول العثمانيين حتى تأسيس إمارة شرق الأردن، لذا فقد لعب دورا نضاليا بارزا تعدى حدود المنطقة العربية، حيث كان له إسهامات واضحة في سوريا وفلسطين ولبنان وهو الأمير الأردني الوحيد الذي ساهم بشكل مباشر في دعم ثورة الشيخ المجاهد عمر المختار ضد الإستعمار الإيطالي في ليبيا، حيث أيد نضال الليبيين ضد المستعمر الإيطالي وزودهم بالأموال والذخائر والأسلحة اللازمة عبر وسطاء من الثوار الليبيين إلتقى معهم الأمير راشد الخزاعي عدة مرات في عجلون وفلسطين بالإضافة للقاهرة التي شهدت إرسال العديد من الثوار الأردنيين والفلسطينيين أتباع راشد الخزاعي إلى الأراضي الليبية ، وهذا واقع يكشف عن الأبعاد القومية العروبية، لدى هذا الشيخ، فلقد استبصر واقع الأمة، وأدرك بفطرته النقية، ومتابعته لما يجري من أحداث، أن ما يدبر من مكائد ومؤامرات، يستوجب التصدي لها في نطاق يشمل الوطن العربي الكبير، لذا عمل منذ تسلمه مسؤولية الزعامة، وتعيينه كأمير مفوض من قبل الحكومة التركية، على توثيق صلاته بالزعماء في محيطه، وباشر بعقد اللقاءات والاجتماعات، وتبادل الرسائل مع عدد من رجالات وزعماء الحجاز وسوريا وفلسطين ولبنان والعراق، بغية الاطلاع على الأوضاع العامة، وتبادل الآراء حول واقع الأمة وكيفية مواجهة التحديات التي تعصف بالأمة.





تأتي زعامة الأمير راشد الخزاعي كإمتداد لتاريخ أجداده من أمراء قبيلة الفريحات تلك القبيلة التي برز منها عدة أمراء عبر التاريخ كانت لهم السيادة والحظوة لدى البلاط السلطاني العثماني عبر مئات السنين أمثال الأمير يوسف بن بركات الفريحات والذي حكم تلك المنطقة من خلال السرايا التي كانت تابعة له في منطقة إربد والمعروفة الآن ب "سرايا إربد" وكذلك الأمير مصطفى بن سلامة الفريحات فضلاّ عن مشاركة جيوش الفريحات في فك حصار عكا عام 1831م وقد كان لقبيلة الفريحات عضواً دائماً في مجلس المبعوثان العثماني الأمر الذي زاد من ثقل هذه القبيلة ودورها البارز في إدارة شؤون تلك المنطقة من بلاد الشام فضلاً عن جاهزية الجيوش المنظمة التابعة لها والمدعومة مباشرة من قبل السلطان العثماني.


الأمير راشد الخزاعي و وحدة الأديان

كان للأمير راشد الخزاعي دور في كثير من الأحداث الإقليمية، فعندما اندلعت الفتنة الطائفية في لبنان وسوريا ومحيطها أواخر العهد العثماني إستقبل الأمير راشد الخزاعي اللاجئين إليه من المسيحيين القادمين من بلاد الشام وعمل على احتضانهم وحماية مسيحيي شرق الأردن في ذلك الوقت ، حيث كانت شرارة تلك الفتنة بدأت في عام 1860م واستمرت لسنوات طويلة واكمل الأمير راشد الخزاعي دور الأمير عبد القادر الجزائري حيث أعلن الأمير راشد الخزاعي في ذلك الوقت بأن كل من يتعرض أو يعتدي على أي مسيحي أو كتابي فان ذلك سيعتبر اعتداء على شخصه وعلى قبيلته وعلى كل القبائل الخاضعة لحكمه وسيكون جزاء ذلك العقاب بالمثل دون تهاون أو هوادة وقد احتضن الأمير راشد الخزاعي في منطقة حكمه أبناء الطوائف المسيحية من جميع أرجاء بلاد الشام وعمل على حمايتهم من أي تنكيل أو قتل داعيا إلى التعايش السلمي بين الأديان وإحترام جميع العقائد مما ساهم بشكل مباشر في إخماد نار تلك الفتنة، وقد لقيت هذه اللفتة التاريخية صدى واسعا بين الطوائف المسيحية في جميع منطقة بلاد الشام ونال على أثرها الأمير راشد الخزاعي وشاح القبر المقدس من قداسة البابا في عام 1887م فكان أول من حصل عليه من الوطن العربي قاطبة، ونظرا للدور الذي نهض به، وتوارثه عن عائلته، فقد منحه قبل ذلك الباب العالي لقب باشا بمرسوم خاص، تقديرا لدوره وعائلة الفريحات التي حظيت بممثل دائم في مجلس المبعوثان العثماني، ويعتبر الخزاعي الأمير الوحيد الذي حاز على لقب الباشوية بموجب مرسوم سلطاني عثماني صدر من الباب العالي في الأستانة له فقط وللأمير محمد علي باشا الكبير من مصر مما أثار حفيظة الكثيرين في ذلك الوقت، وقد تميز الخزاعي بمكانة مرموقة بين زعماء وقادة المنطقة، فقد لعب دورا سياسيا واضحا.


مدى تأثير الأمير راشد الخزاعي في القضية الفلسطينية من الناحية السياسية و الثورية


قبيل تشكيل إمارة شرق الأردن وقبل ظهور الحكومات المحلية والتي جاءت منها حكومة عجلون في عام 1920 كان حكم الأمير راشد الخزاعي قائماً أيام العثمانيين، وقد إمتدت ولاية حكمه وأفراد قبيلته "عشيرة الفريحات" أيام الحكم العثماني لتشمل مناطق واسعة إبتداء من سهول حوران ودرعا إلى إربد، وعجلون، وجرش، وحتى مدينة نابلس غربا، هذا وقد عرف الأمير راشد الخزاعي بدعمه المباشر للثورة الفلسطينية عام 1936م "ثورة عز الدين القسام" حيث كان يوفر الحماية المباشرة للثوار الفلسطينيين وزعاماتهم في جبال عجلون الحصينة ويمدهم بالمؤن والسلاح عن طريق منطقة تسمى مخاضة كريمة قرب عجلون فضلاً عن لقاءاته المباشرة مع الشيخ المجاهد عز الدين القسام والحاج أمين الحسيني وقيادات فلسطين وزعماء آل جرار و آل عبد الهادي وتموليه المباشر للسلاح والأموال اللازمة للثوار الفلسطينيين عبر الوسطاء الذين كانت مهمتهم إرسال معونات الامير راشد الخزاعي للثورة الفلسطينية مباشرة، بالإضافة لقيام الأمير راشد الخزاعي بزيارات متعددة لفلسطين هذه الزيارات التي كان يرافقه بها مناضلون أردنيون أرسلهم الأمير راشد للقتال في فلسطين وتحت إمرة الثورة الفلسطينية مباشرة كما أستقدم الأمير راشد الخزاعي مناضلين فلسطينيين عدة مطاردين من اليهود والانتداب البريطاني واخفاهم في الأردن وعند كثير من القبائل الأردنية.




وثيقة تاريخية نادرة من مجلة الصباح الصادرة في القاهرة بتاريخ التاسع والعشرون من آذار عام 1938م تبين لجوء الأمير المناضل راشد الخزاعي وأسرته وأتباعه الشيوخ عام 1937م إلى الملك عبد العزيز آل سعود نتيجة لدعم الأمير راشد الخزاعي لرفيق نضاله الشيخ المجاهد عز الدين القسام الذي استشهد في 19/11/1935، و على إثر لجوء الأمير راشد الخزاعي إندلعت ثورة عجلون من قبل الثوار الموالين للأمير راشد.





كنتيجة مباشرة وبشكل خاص لثورة الشيخ المجاهد عز الدين القسام في فلسطين والدعم المباشر من الأمير راشد الخزاعي لها الأمر الذي استدعى منه ومن معظم العشائر الأردنية الوطنية الموالية له للمواجهة مباشرة مع النظام الأردني وخاصة مع الملك عبد الله الأول والانتداب البريطاني والذي حاول تصفية الأمير الخزاعي بقصف مواقعه وقتل كثير من الثوار الأردنيين الموالين للخزاعي في ذلك الوقت مما اضطره بعدها إلى مغادرة الأراضي الأردنية إلى السعودية، وتحت سياسة الضغط والإرهاق من قبل الإنتداب البريطاني وأعوانه في إمارة شرق الأردن في ذلك الوقت فقد إضطر الأمير راشد الخزاعي ومجموعة من رفاقه من مشايخ وزعامات الأردن عام 1937م إلى مغادرة الأراضي الأردنية إلى الأراضي الحجازية حيث عاش الأمير راشد الخزاعي لعدة سنوات في ضيافة الملك الراحل عبد العزيز آل سعود في فترة عصيبة من التاريخ السياسي الأردني واللافت للنظر أنه ومن خلال وجوده في الأراضي الحجازية استمر الأمير في قيادة وتوجيه أتباعه القوميون العرب والموالين لفكره النضالي برغم صعوبة الإتصال في ذلك الوقت وعلى فور إنتشار خبر لجوءالأمير راشد الخزاعي إلى الديار السعودية إنطلقت عدة ثورات شعبية في الأردن سميت ب "ثورة عجلون" تشكلت من مجموعة من الثائرين الموالين للزعيم الأمير راشد الخزاعي وقاموا بتفجير خط البترول (أنابيب النفط) القادمة من العراق مروراً بالأراضي الأردنية لفلسطين والذي كان تابعا للإنتداب البريطاني في ذلك الوقت وقد إعتمد الثائرون الأردنيون في ثورتهم تلك على أسلوب حرب العصابات كوسيلة ضغط على الإنتداب البريطاني وأعوانه للقبول بعودة الأمير راشد الخزاعي ورفاقه للأراضي الأردنية و بالفعل تمت العودة بعد عدة سنوات نتيجة مطالبة معظم القبائل والمشايخ الأردنية بها وقد تدخلت العديد من الزعامات والقوى العشائرية الأردنية التي كانت ترتبط بعلاقات وثيقة مع الأمير المناضل راشد الخزاعي أمثال الشيخ الراحل مثقال باشا الفايز زعيم وأمير قبائل بني صخر والشيخ حديثة الخريشا من مشايخ بني صخر والمعروف بمواقفه الداعمة للثورة الفلسطينية والمساندة للأمير راشد ، وقد كان إستقبال الأمير راشد الخزاعي ورفاقه حين قدومهم من الحجاز إستقبالاً قومياً مهيباً شارك فيه جميع مشايخ وأمراء القبائل الأردنيون بالإضافة للقوميين والثوار العرب وكانت تلك اللحظة نقطة تحول في التاريخ السياسي الأردني .





جمع من زعماء و رجالات الأردن في إستقبال الأمير في مدينة كفرنجة و ذلك بعد عودة الأمير راشد الخزاعي رحمه الله من الأراضي الحجازية بعد أن أمضى ثمانية سنوات في ضيافة الملك الراحل عبدالعزيز آل سعود رحمه الله و يظهر في الصورة التالية أسماؤهم:





الصف الأول من اليمين : الأستاذ علي خلقي الشرايري ، الأستاذ عبدالمهدي الشمايلة ، الأستاذ عيسى المدانات، الشيخ زعل المجالي، الشيخ عطالله الطراونة.


الصف الثاني من اليمين: الأستاذ ناجي أبونوار، حسين باشا الطراونة، الشيخ عضوب الزبن، الأمير راشد الخزاعي، الشيخ سليمان السودي، الشيخ حديثة الخريشة، سالم باشا الهنداوي، وأخيرا الأستاذ شمس الدين سامي .




تعلق الكثير من المناضلين الفلسطينيين بهذا الأمير الأردني وربما كان السبب وراء ذلك هو إرتباطه بشكل وثيق مع الشيخ المجاهد عز الدين القسام رحمه الله، حيث لوحظ أن أغلب المقاتلين الفلسطينيين من الفدائيين إبان حرب لبنان عام 1982م قد احتفظو بصور الأمير راشد الخزاعي في جيوبهم وبين ذخائرهم وحتى بين قطرات دمائهم، جنبا إلى جنب مع صور المناضل الكوبي جيفارا والرئيس الفلسطيني الراحل ياسر عرفات (أبو عمار) بما يؤكد صورا مباشرة من صور التضامن العربي.





البعد القومي للأمير راشد الخزاعي


إن فكرة المؤتمر الوطني الأردني وتاسيسه وخروجه الى النور كانت من قبل الأمير المناضل راشد بن خزاعي الفريحات رحمة الله وتم إخفاء و تزوير هذه الحقيقة في التاريخ الأردني المكتوب رسميا والذي يخفي كل تاريخ هذا الأمير الأردني الثائر، كما وتم عقد المؤتمر الوطني الأول عام 1928م بزعامة الأمير راشد الخزاعي بهدف رفض إعطاء فلسطين لليهود ومقاومة الخونة في شرق الأردن وفلسطين والعالم العربي ومقاومة القيادات العربية التي باعت فلسطين بكل الوسائل حيث قام الأمير راشد الخزاعي بفضح ومحاربة وتصفية عملاء وسماسرة الوكالة اليهودية في شرق الأردن والذين قاموا للأسف ببيع أراضي أردنية في ذلك الوقت لحساب الوكالة اليهودية وهذا مثبوت رسميا برغم اخفائه.





المؤتمر الوطني الأردني الذي عقد عام 1928م و تزعمه الأمير المناضل راشد الخزاعي رحمه الله و الذي تم عقده لعده أهداف سياسية ووطنية و منها المعارضة لإعطاء و بيع فلسطين لليهود من قبل القيادات و الزعامات العميلة التي واكبت تلك الفترة و كان من بين الحضور جمع من زعماء فلسطين و الأردن في ذلك الوقت.




من الصور النادرة التي التقطت لزعماء يتحدثون ويدلون بآرائهم لبحث سبل مقاومة الإستعمار وعملائه ودعم الثورة الفلسطينية وفي إنتظار توصيات من الأمير المناضل راشد الخزاعي رحمه الله والذي يظهر متوسطا الحضور

دعم الأمير راشد الخزاعي حركات التحرر العربية مثل الثورة السورية حيث استقبل في كفرنجة مئات المناضلين السوريين الذين نزحوا من سورية اعتبارا من 25 تموز (يوليو) عام 1920 وقدم لهم الأمير راشد الخزاعي بدعم من جميع قبائل وعشائر المنطقة كل ما يلزمهم لمواصلة نضالاتهم، وباتت منطقة كفرنجة مسقط رأس الأمير راشد الخزاعي باتت من المحطات الرئيسية لأعضاء حزب الاستقلال أيضاً، في حين كان قادة الثورة السورية يعدون للثورة من منزل الأمير راشد الخزاعي والذي انطلقت منه الرسائل والاتصالات إلى مغظم المجاهدين السوريين، كما كانت للأمير راشد الخزاعي علاقات مميزة جدا وتعاون وثيق مع الأمير سلطان باشا الأطرش وزعامات جبل لبنان عامة إضافة لدعمه المنقطع النظير للثورة الليبية ضد الإستعمار الإيطالي.


تمكن الأمير راشد الخزاعي من تحويل كفرنجة وعجلون إلى مركز نضالي، في نهاية الحكم العثماني الذي دام أربعة قرون، وأصبح عضوا في عدد من الحركات والأحزاب النضالية، منها القوميون العرب، وحزب الشعب الأردني، وقاد عددا من مظاهر الاحتجاج، حيث قاد مظاهرة اربد الشهيرة والتي أشعلها احتجاجا على إعدام المناضلين الفلسطينيين فؤاد حجازي وعطا الزير ومحمد خليل جمجوم من قبل الإنجليز في 17 يونيو 1930 وذلك إثر ثورة البراق التي اندلعت في مدينة القدس في 9 أغسطس 1929 أيام الانتداب البريطاني على فلسطين، وكان له دور بارز في المؤتمر الإسلامي الذي عقد في القدس، والذي منح لقضية القدس بعدها الإسلامي المؤثر، لقد كانت وحدة العرب وتخليصهم من الإستعمار والأنظمة العميلة هي همه الأول، حيث رأى خلاص الأمة في وحدتها، وبذل كل ما في وسعه من أجل تحقيق هذه الغاية، وقد تأكد ذلك خلال مشاركته في مؤتمر بلودان في سوريا، الذي عقد من قبل عدد كبير من رجالات البلاد العربية شرق المتوسط، من أجل وحدة بلاد الشام، والذي ترأسه حينها ناجي السويدي، مما يكشف عن الوعي القومي الذي تمتع به.

نتائج نضال الأمير راشد الخزاعي


تم تغييب كبير وإخفاء كثير من المعلومات الخاصة بتاريخ الأمير راشد الخزاعي وقبيلة الفريحات ودورها المحوري الذي كان في التاريخ السياسي الأردني القديم بسبب التاريخ العريق لهذا الأمير ومواقفه الجريئة والنضالية وضرباته الموجعة والموجهة ضد الإستعمار والإنتداب البريطاني في بلاد الشام بالإضافة لمعارضته السياسية العلنية إبان إنشاء إمارة شرق الأردن ودوره الحيوي الرئيسي في دعم الثورة الفلسطينية ومحاربة الصهيونية وخاصة فيما يتعلق بفضحه ومحاربته لعمليات بيع الأراضي لعملاء الوكالة اليهودية في شرق الأردن، وترتب على ذلك محاربة النظام الأردني بشراسة لتاريخ هذا الأمير وعائلته بشتى الوسائل والطرق وتغييب سلالته واحفاده بشكل واضح عن تسلم أي موقع أو منصب رسمي في المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية دونا عن باقي الزعامات الأردنية وذلك كمحاولة لطمس وإخفاء كل ما يتعلق بتاريخ هذا الأمير وعائلته وأحفاده ودورها النضالي في تاريخ منطقة الشرق الأوسط، وللأسف فقد تنكر الكثير من الأردنيون المزاودين والمنتفعين من الأنظمة الإمبريالية والعميلة للإستعمار لتاريخ هذا الأمير والمجاهد العربي والإسلامي.

بصمات و مآثر عربية

الأمير الشيخ راشد الخزاعي له بصمات ومآثر لن تمحى من الذاكرة العربية والإسلامية وهو رمز للنضال والكفاح في الأمة العربية والإسلامية، غادر الدنيا محاربا مجاهدا ما توانى يوما عن المبادىء ولم يخشى في الحق لومة لائم، كان عربيا بدون حدود وآمن بفلسطين وطنا للصمود، لم تنصفه الدنيا التي عاش ظلم تاريخها، رحل الأمير راشد الخزاعي في طريق الثائرين و بقي خالدا أبداً في عيون الفلسطينيين كالشيخ المجاهد عز الدين القسام والشيخ المجاهد عمر المختار في ليبيا.

وفاته

وافته المنية بمدينة كفرنجة في عجلون مسقط رأس الأمير راشد الخزاعي وذلك في عام 1957م بعد حياة عاصفة وغامضة إختفت فيها فصول كثيرة من حياة هذا الأمير الأردني العربي و ذلك من قبل الحكومة الأردنية و بعض الزعامات الحديثة العهد التي خلقت في الأردن من قبل الإستعمار و النظام الأردني.

----------


## دموع الغصون

اللواء الركن خالد هجهوج المجالي


( ثعلب الدروع )


​


( لقب بـ ثعلب الدروع من قبل جلالةالمغفور له بإذن الله الملك الحسين بن طلال طيب الله ثراه)


ولد عام 1928 في القصر / الكرك


وتلقى تعليمه الابتدائي والثانوي في مدينة الكرك


حاصل على درجة الماجستير في العلوم العسكرية


التحق بالجيش العربي عام 1947 برتبه ملازم ، وتدرج في الرتب العسكرية حتى رتبة ( لواء ركن ).


وشارك في جميع حروب الدفاع عن شرف الامة ورسالتها الخالدة بدءً من الدفاع عن القدس عام 1948 وحرب عام 1967


وقد شارك في معارك الشرف في باب الواد واللطرون والقدس والكرامة والجولان


ومن ابرز المعارك التي قادها حرب الجولان كقائد للواء المدرع / 40


وقد شغل منصب المفتش العام للقوات المسلحة الاردنية


تقلد الاوسمة التالية :


وسام الاقدام العسكرية


وسام الاستقلال


وسام النهضه الاردنية


وسام الكوكبه


وسام الحسين للعطاء المميز من الدرجة الاولى


توفي الفقيد في 4/7/2007 رحم الله الفقيد واسكنه فسيح جناته

----------


## دموع الغصون

*الشيخ حمد باشا بن عرار بن جازي ,زعيم وشيخ مشايخ قبيلة الحويطات العربية ذائعة الصيت , احد ابرز قادة الثورة العربية الكبرى وهو من أهم ركائز الداعمين والمؤسسين للدولة الأردنية ,ممثل ونائب البادية الجنوبية الأردنية من بداية تأسيس مجلس النواب الأردني سنة 1929 حتى وفاته سنة 1962 حيث استمر تحت القبة تسع دورات برلمانية متتالية وكان فوزه يتم بالتزكية وهذا سبق تاريخي لامثيل له إذ لم يحدث لغيره في التاريخ البرلماني العالمي.

حاصل على الباشوية من امير الدولة العثمانية ونسخة الفرمان والنيشان العثماني بمنح الباشوية للشيخ حمد باشا الجازي معروضة في المكتبة العثمانية في قصر طوبقابي في اسطنبول بتركيا


حمد بن جازي – ولادته ونسبه

ولد الشيخ حمد بن عرار بن نصار بن حمد بن جازي ,في بلدة الرشادية عام 1886م وهو ابن الأمير عرار بن جازي (أمير البتراء) وشيخ مشايخ قبيلة الحويطات العريقة 
وقبيلة الحويطات هم الجمامزه من الأشراف بني الحسين الذين هاجروا من المدينة المنورة إلى بادية الشام و استوطنوا حول العقبة , كان الشيخ حمد بن جازي ينتخي بأخته (صيته) ويقال له (اخو صيته) وهذه العادة من مرؤة العرب واعتزازهم


حمد بن جازي – شخصيته

انه حمد بن جازي القادم من نبع الأصالة , محفوفا بعبق الصحراء , مدفوعا بشهامة البداوة ونخوتها , تشكلت شخصيته من مزيج الطبيعة الحرة , فمنذ مطلع حياته وحمله للمسؤولية وهو في خدمة قبيلته وأهله فحرص أن يكون دائما معهم وبينهم فكرا وعملا مثلما حرص أن يتعامل مع الحياة بصدق وصراحة ووضوح في ضوء نور الحقيقة وقدسية الكلمة التزاما بالشخصية العربية الأصيلة النابعة من دينه وتراثه وقيمه التي ورثها عن الآباء و الأجداد , ترتبت آثارها في نفسه وعبقت محاسنها على من حوله و أخذت تنأى به الأعالي وتسمو به صفات زرعت فيه حتى تكون نواة خير ومصدر عطاء فما لبث أن سخرها لقبيلته وللآخرين . 


حمد بن جازي – القضاء

يعتبر الشيخ حمد بن جازي من أشهر قضاة قبيلة الحويطات وقبائل البادية فهو قاضي القلطة الوحيد في قبيلة الحويطات – وقاضي القلطة هو أعلى مرجع قضائي لدى القبيلة وله صلاحية تعديل السوادي ( العادات )- فيعتبر مشرّع ويأخذ قضاة العشائر عامة بتشريعه و من ذلك يدرك مدى خطورة القرار الذي يصدره وتأثيره على مجتمع البادية , فبذلك يكون القاضي حمد بن جازي واضع لمبادئ عامة يسير عليها القضاة الآخرون ويصبح المبدأ الذي يضعه سوادي عند البدو ويعبّر عن ذلك البدو بقولهم ( إن هدم رسم ما حدا يبنيه, وان بنى رسم ما حدا يهدمه ) , والحكم الذي يصدره في قضية يعتبر من السوابق القضائية لقضايا تحدث فيما بعد والتي تكون مماثلة للقضية التي أصدر حمد بن جازي فيها حكمه فيأخذ القاضي بالحكم الذي أخذه الشيخ حمد,فيعبّر عنها البدو بقولهم ( قلط عليها ابن جازي ) ولقد قام بتعديل أنظمة وعادات عامة سيئة كانت متداولة كتب وشهد على نتائجها التاريخية الكثير من الكتاب أمثال العلامة روكس بن زائد العزيزي .




حمد بن جازي – الثورة العربية الكبرى

عندما بدأت الحرب العالمية الأولى كان حمد بن جازي زعيما مرموقا و ذا نفوذ وسلطه وتوالى ذلك بصماته الواضحة والمهمة والمؤثرة في الثورة العربية الكبرى ,وجاء أن اتخذ في بادئ الأمر جانب الحياد من منطلق إسلامي و سياسي , وذلك للعهد المبرم بينه وبين الأتراك العثمانيين مسبقا كان مفاد هذا العهد خضوع قبيلة الحويطات خضوعا رمزيا فقط للحكم العثماني دون تدخل من الدولة العثمانية بأي من أمور قبيلة الحويطات الداخلية وعلى ذلك تم الاتفاق وعلى عدم الخيانة من كلا الطرفين ولكن خان الأتراك العهد من خلال الكذبة التي اقترفها محمد جمال باشا قائد الفرقة الثامنة في واقعة (الوهيدة) في يوم 17 تموز 1917 م عندما أوهمهم أنهم سيقاتلون الجيش البريطاني وكان الطرف الثاني ثوار من أبناء الأمة العربية فبذلك نقض العهد فتوجه الشيخ حمد مع فرسانه الحويطات إلى موقع الغريغرة وبادر بالانضمام للثورة بعد أن تعرف على حقيقة أهدافها فشد من أزرها برجاله ونفوذه
وذهب إلى العقبة لمقابلة الأمير فيصل وقد شارك الشيخ الفارس ابن جازي مع فرسان الحويطات في معارك (الغريغرة),(الحسا ),(عنيزة),( موقعة غدير الحج)
(جرف الدراويش),(الطفيلة),( معان) وظل الشيخ حمد بن جازي يحمل بندقيته وسيفه كمقاتل لا يعرف الخوف و التراجع إلى أن تحررت بلاد الشام ودخل مع الأمير فيصل إلى دمشق مزهوا بالنصر وتحقيق الهدف . 



حمد بن جازي – الحياة البرلمانية

منذ أن تأسست إمارة شرق الأردن وكان الشيخ حمد بن جازي من الداعمين لها ولمؤسساتها الحكومية المركزية , فانتخب بالتزكية عضوا في أول مجلس تشريعي في البلاد ممثلا للبادية الجنوبية الأردنية في المجلس الذي انعقد يوم الثلاثاء 2 نيسان 1929 م واستمر الشيخ النائب حمد بن جازي ممثلا لدائرة البادية الجنوبية في مجلس النواب حتى وفاته سنة 1962 م وبذلك يكون عدد الدورات التي تم تمثيلها وبالتزكية 9 دورات متتالية ويمثل هذا سبق تارخي لا مثيل له ومن بعده خلف الشيخ حمد ابنه الشيخ فيصل باشا الجازي التمثيل النيابي حيث استمر في تمثيل دائرة بدو الجنوب من سنة 1962م حتى وفاته سنة 1999م ومن بعده خلفه في التمثيل أخوه المحامي يسري حمد الجازي وبذلك لقب الشيخ حمد بن جازي بأبو البرلمانيين العرب.


حمد بن جازي – نضاله السياسي لقضايا الأمة

كان للشيخ حمد بن جازي اهتمام واضح اتجاه القضايا و الشؤون 
العربية في آنه و كان على تفاعل دائم و مستمر معها , فلقد كان بعد المؤامرة على الحكم العربي أن شارك الشيخ حمد بجميع المؤتمرات الشعبية التي عقدت في الجنوب الأردني للتنديد بالمؤامرة والعرائض الاحتجاجية على سلوك الحلفاء تجاه العرب ,وكان الشيخ حمد من بين الأعضاء الذين طالبوا بتعديل بعض مواد المعاهدة الأردنية – البريطانية والتي عرفت معاهدة 1928 وقد في جميع المؤتمرات الوطنية التي طالبت بتعديل المعاهدة أو بوضع صيغ جديدة لتنظيم العلاقات بين الطرفين
شارك الشيخ حمد بن جازي في المؤتمر الوطني الأردني الأول الذي وضع الميثاق الوطني , كما شارك في المؤتمر الوطني الخامس الذي دعت إليه اللجنة التنفيذية الذي استنكر ما تقوم به الصهيونية من دعايات للانتفاض من حقوق شرق الأردن تحقيقا لمطامعها , ووضع تشرع قاطع لمنع بيع الأراضي لليهود وتعاملهم مع شرق الأردن, كما وأسس الشيخ حمد حزب اللجنة التنفيذية لمؤتمر الشعب الأردني العام والذي غاياته السعي لتحقيق أماني البلاد القومية كما شارك في تأسيس حزب الإخاء الأردني


حمد بن جازي – نضاله وجهاده القومي

لم يكن كافيا عند الشيخ حمد بن جازي أن يكون مستاءا للأوضاع الراهنة التي حلت بالأمة و باستلاب فلسطين بأن يقوم بالمشاركة بالمؤتمرات الاحتجاجية على سلوك الحلفاء الاستعماريون مع العرب فحسب , و إنما كان صاحب الشعور الذي يمليه الواجب عليه بان يقدم شيئا للأرض السليبة و أصبح ذلك الشعور امتدادا لمبادئه للمضي قدما في الدفاع عن الأرض المحتلة بالجهاد فيها و مقاتلة الأعداء المحتلين لها
قاد حمد بن جازي جموع الحويطات إلى جانب المناضلين في فلسطين فأبلوا البلاء الحسن فيها وكــرّسوا لها حياتهم ووضعوا أرواحهم على الأكف رخيصة ليقدموا الشهيد تلو الشهيد ومنهم ابن الشيخ حمد الأكبر نايل الذي روى بدمه الطاهر ارض فلسطين في معركة باب الواد , كما وكان ملاذا لثوار فلسطين يأوون إلى بيته ومضارب عشيرته هربا من قمع الإنجليز أو طمعا في دعم أو سلاح .



حمد بن جازي – الفارس

يعتبر الشيخ حمد بن جازي من اكبر واقدر قادة الحويطات المحاربين وله مغازي بعيدة المسافة حيث انه لعب دورا عظيما في وقت المغازي فكانت تتليه صماصيم الجموع ، فعرف بشجاعته وبسالته في القتال وإقدامه على المكاره و المهالك عند الحاجة إلى ذلك بثبات جأش عند المخاوف , وارتبطت شجاعته باعتماده على رأي حصيف وتبصر للأمور مع حسن حيلة وحذر و تيقظ فهو شديد الحنكة قوي البأس و فارس باسل ومحارب قوي وحظيت قوة وشجاعة حمد بن جازي بسمعة قوية بين القبائل و العشائر سواء القريبة منها أو البعيدة فشاعت بينهم سيرته الحربية وقوة بأسه في الغزوات و جأش شجاعته في الملاقي , فأخذت العشائر تتداول في ما بينها قصص بطولاته فاتخذ مضرب المثل في الشجاعة والقوة عندهم وهنا نورد قصة تدل على بأس حمد بن جازي وعزمه والسمعة التي كان يتحلى بها بشجاعته وقوته أن فتاة من الجزيرة العربية كانت تحب ابن عمها فتقدم لخطبتها لكن أبوها رفض تزويـجها إياه فقالت هذه الأبيات تدعو فيها على والدها : 


عـــســاك بــغــزو ابــــن جــــازي *** يـــجــيـــك بـخـمـس ثـمـانـيـن مـردوفــه 
يـــجـــيـك مـن ديــرتــه غــــازي *** ويــــاخـذ حـــلايـــــبـــك الــضــعــوفــــــه 
وعــســـاك لــلـنـــاس تـــحــتـــاج ***وتـــــجـــــرب الـــــفــــقـــر وتـــشـــــوفـــه 



هذا هو شعار الماضي نحو مجد التاريخ .. واقف رافع رأسه ليخرج من تضاريس المدى المحدود, يصغي لهمس رياح الصحراء وصراخ الطرق والشتات, مدفوع بحمى التشوق والتعطش لمجد المجد وكبرياء الشموخ.
هكذا يرتقى من تحمّل عبّ محمل راية المجد والشرف لتاريخ عظيم هو صانعه .. هكذا من تجرع مرارة الواقع , صبر عندما مادت الأرض من حوله وتزلزلت .. كانت نظراته تحلق هناك في الأفق البعيد, لا يثنيه عن ذلك تخاذل المتخاذلين ولا تهديد المارقين. 
لم يكن تاريخ الشيخ حمد بن جازي مجدا.. لا بل كان أمجادا , لبس ثياب اؤلئك الأحرار ليسطر بأيدينا و أيدي الشرفاء مجده وليصور تاريخه بأعيننا وان لم نكن لندركه 

نقف متأملين لصفحات تاريخه الكريم , فيخطر بالبال صور الأمجاد التي تقبع في دفاته وتتربع على لحظات كبرياء شيخنا الجليل الذي آبى إلا أن يسجل اسمه في سجل العظماء , لنعرج على أطلاله التي تطوي في محتوياتها سيلا من المواقف العابقة بالعز و الفخار ليجسد الشموخ والكبرياء في تاريخ الزعماء .. فأعطى لقبيلته الحويطات والبادية والأردن ووطنه العربي الكبير الوجه المشرق , بيده الوضاءة التي لم تـمـد يـوما للآخر بالاستجداء الأرعـن بــرجل كــريم نسبه شــم انـفــه
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

من أبرز زعماء السلط ، مواليد السلط عام 1880 م ، أتقن اللغة التركية أم أولاده : نهَر عبدالرحيم الأحمد الإبراهيم الساكت، أنجبت له السياسي عبدالحليم الذي تولى رئاسة مجلس النواب ،  وعبدالله الذي كان أول وزير مالية ، وعبدالرزاق .
وهو جد السياسي مروان عبدالحليم الحمود . 

انجازات نمر باشا 
بلدية السلط :
ترأس بلدية السلط من عام 1925 حتى عام 1927 
وعضوية : فلاح الحمد الخريسات ،توفيق محمد أبو السمن ، محمد الرشدان ، صالح خليفة ، عواد الكردي، خلف الخليفة ، عبدالرحيم الخليلي ، سعيد الصليبي ، 
عليان السالم الحياري ، سعيد الداود.
وانتخب عضوا في مجلس البلدية في الفترتين ( 1931- 1932 ) ،( 1935 - 1936 ) برئاسة عبدالله الداود.

الحياة السياسية:
كان عضوا في مجلس الشورى لحكومة السلط عام 1920 .
أحد أعضاء اللجنة التنفيذية للمؤتمر الوطني الأول عام 1920.
أحد أعضاء حزب الشعب الأردني عام 1928 .
حصل على لقب باشا في 11/6/ 1923 ، وقبل ذلك على وسام من الباب العالي التركي.
توفي بتاريخ 10/2/ 1946 في الغور الأوسط ودفن في السلط.
وصفه د. هاني العمد في كتابه ملامح من الحياة اليومية لمدينة السلط.... :
كان سيدا في قومه ، وكان له دور مهم في الحياة العامة للبلقاء بعامة ، والسلط بخاصة ، وكان ديوانه عامرا بالرجال يتداولون الأمور العامة والخاصة.

----------

